# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Ghom bot v2v2

## tonyv82

hi all,
i will continue TheLuBu work here so it will be organized and easy to find.
the bot here is derived from TheLuBu's Ghom bot v2.1.0.7
original thread:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...om-bot-v2.html (Ghom Bot V2)

supported resolutions:
1920x1080 1680x1050 1280x1024 1366x768


2.1.0 is coming! and I (all of us) need PRT testers. if you are planing on checking out the PTR, please run the bot and report any issues you see.

STABILITY!! this bot was tested for 24+ hours and 500+ ghom kills until it was stopped by user. 

SUPPORT!! if you send me a private massage or post your issue here i will do all i can to fix it ASAP.
for this to work, i need feedback:
while reporting a bug, pleas note your resolution, describe in as match detail as you can and if possible add a screenshot (90% of the time i need a screenshot to fix it).


screenshot tool: true_screenshot.rar

Downloads:
gb230.zip gb231.zip gb232.rar gb233.rar gb234.rar gb236_fixed.rar gb237.rar gb238.rar gb239.rar gb240.rar gb241.rar
latest:  gb242.rar 


in 242 fixed quest select after you die (no longer gets stuck). added yellow colors so that it will pick up all yellow items. some more small fixes.
you are dead detection is mach better in 1920x1080, i need screenshots of you are dead screen from other resolutions to fix it there too.

in 241 quest select is better.

in 240 fixed some quest select and getting stack on 1920x1080.
i still need the screens detailed in 239 notes to make it stable for other resolutions.

in 239: 
- 1650x1050 loot fixed for magic and rear items. i need a screenshot with a legendary and a set item on the floor to make shore that they work too.
- in 1920x1080 loot frame is fixed so it doesn't loot pet count number.
- in 1920x1080 selecting wrong quest should be fixed now, to fix it on all other resolutions i need 2 screenshots from each resolution, the screenshots should be this:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x03t5jm1u...TWdn5BiumO1n2a
- pleas notice that green clan chat may be detected as a set item so pleas don't be there while boting or change its color.
- if you want to send me screenshots pleas DON'T upload them to image sharing sites, at best i have to download them one by one, at worst they re-size the image so i cant get any data from it.

in 238 better speed. after killing ghom you TP and then exit, after selecting a quest it doesn't click "save & close", "start game". it just clicks "start game".
this is implemented for all resolutions but tested only on 1920x1080. (BTW, resolution 1920x1200 is in the works)

in 237 fixed stability issue that effected 234 and 236. bot is allot faster now.

in 236 many fixes: WD fight / entering ghom room / handling disconnects / item loot / kill time display. 

in 234 one more fix for the leaving game in a fight bug, and potions are now used only if your HP is below about half
you should also be able to press F1 during a fight to close the bot.

in 233 fixed exiting game before ghom is dead and selecting wrong quest for 1650 resolution.
pleas test.

in 232 fixed gear fixing and salvage in 1650 resolution

in 231 looting is improved. should not recognize the touch or pet count as an item in all resolutions.
looting when ghom dies far away from you is fixed

in 230 loot frame fixed for 1650 resolution



summery of original:
works on desktop using: 1920x1080 1680x1050 1280x1024 1366x768 while 1920x1080 is best tested.
How to get it to work:
0. install Autoit (if you dont have it already):
AutoIt Downloads - AutoItScript
1. Start Diablo III
2. Choose Windowed (Full screen) using one of the supported resolutions.
3. Dont Show Cinematics!
4. Change Color of system messages to something different then yellow (light blue maybe )
5. Select Act 3 Kill Ghom Quest in Campaign Mode
6. Start the Game (private of course )
7. Leave the Game
8. Make shore you are in a chat, any chat. preferred one where people don't link items.
9. Start the Bot (run "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3") and save your preferences.
10. Click Continue and start botting 


functions:
hot-keys: F1=close , F2=pauseUses Potions when fightingCollect Legendarys, Rares and Uncommon Items (You can choose!)Run for specific timeShutdown after bot has finishedSell or salvage the items (First column will not be sold/salvaged. Put your Potions and 1 Death's Breath there )Stash set and legendary itemsThe Stash slot can be choosen!handles disconnectedhandles quest selection bugkill ghom speed statisticsNew script for teamviewer users (remote control program to see how the bot at home is doing).
when teamviewer connection closes, it displays a message saying it was a sponsored session. the popup_closer script runs in the background, detects the massage window, closes it and switches back to diablo.

builds:
builds:
wizard:
Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III

crusader:
Crusader - Game Guide - Diablo III

crusader on 1920x1080 fight takes into account the wrath level so the fight is match more effective.

there are builds for WD DH Barb and Monk i just dot know what they are, if you got one working send it to me.

NEW Bot! Ghom Bender... with blackjack and hookers (BETA).
for now only 1920x1080 resolution.
old fights.
match faster.
many new features, not all implemented yet.
you can start the bot while you are already in town, or in the main screen, i don't care.
GhomBenderBETA.rar
there is one log file that logs prints, it will show how many runs and average time per kill
more stuff coming soon

----------


## Hammerdawn

It works like a charm now.. thanks a lot bro  :Smile:

----------


## tonyv82

1650 resolution ghom bug handling is not working, i found the problem, it will take me time to fix (about a day), for now you can use 1366x768 resolution were the bug is handled correctly

----------


## gto11520

have you guys tested this on wine yet ? ?

----------


## tonyv82

apparently, only 1920x1080 resolution handles the quest select bug correctly, i'm working on fixing it for the others

----------


## tonyv82

debug version for wrong quest selected on all resolutions is uploaded and is at the bottom of the first post

----------


## tonyv82

is anybody running stable on 1366x768?

----------


## siaox

removed by me

----------


## tonyv82

> Me. Although i increased the timeout setting, as i'm running T6. Plus, I increased the sleep timer for question selection as my laptop gets laggy after prolonged period.


good to know  :Smile: 

i don't know what timeout you are talking about and how it has anything to do with T6, 90% of botters are doing T6 and most people have:
Mara&#39;s Kaleidoscope - Game Guide - Diablo III
so its a piece of cake.

----------


## tonyv82

new version is uploaded.

minor change:
it now detects when your gear is broken and fixes it. before that if you wanted to pick up only legendary items your gear might break before the inventory was full so the bot would not fix it. 

BTW, i'm open for suggestions for features and fixes if you guys have any...

----------


## laoboi

I'm using 1366x768 res and the mouse cursor is moving right below the "game settings" when it tries to start the game

----------


## tonyv82

> I'm using 1366x768 res and the mouse cursor is moving right below the "game settings" when it tries to start the game


i need a screenshot, then i will be able to help

----------


## laoboi

It wont show my cursor in the screen shot. But, it will not click the "resume game" button when I run the script because it tries to click under the "game settings" button which in about an inch below the "resume game" button.. kinda like it is supposed to be in a different resolution.

----------


## soulo

dosent pick up blues

----------


## nyhero

For some reason on my Witch Doctor it says "You're Dead' in the top left, then immediately tries to leave the game. This occurs about 2 seconds after entering Ghom and his 1st gas cloud appears, which barely scratches me. Not sure whats happening here.

----------


## soulo

notices that it pick up blue and yellow but when trying 2 sell, its fawk up. also bug.so i just pick blue

----------


## tonyv82

> I'm using 1366x768 res and the mouse cursor is moving right below the "game settings" when it tries to start the game


every screenshot i took in diablo had the cursor in it, the screens are saved in documents\diablo 3\screenshots.

even if you can't see the mouse in the screenshot, i still need it to debug

----------


## tonyv82

> dosent pick up blues


when running the bot, after checking the 'v' in the blue square, click save before continue

----------


## tonyv82

> For some reason on my Witch Doctor it says "You're Dead' in the top left, then immediately tries to leave the game. This occurs about 2 seconds after entering Ghom and his 1st gas cloud appears, which barely scratches me. Not sure whats happening here.


i will check it out, what resolution?

a screenshot will help

----------


## soulo

what new with 2.0.7?

----------


## tonyv82

> notices that it pick up blue and yellow but when trying 2 sell, its fawk up. also bug.so i just pick blue


any chance you are not in any chat channel? you have to be in a channel for sell/salvage to work. i opened an empty community just for this, hardcore chat is empty too and is OK.

make shore when you press enter it opens some chat before running the bot

----------


## tonyv82

> what new with 2.0.7?


added a note below downloads

----------


## soulo

so you have to be in a empty chat room? im in rift runz community chat. also sometime when looting is done it say looting item... and run back pass the gate

----------


## tonyv82

> so you have to be in a empty chat room? im in rift runz community chat. also sometime when looting is done it say looting item... and run back pass the gate


when botting the best i found is to be ONLY is hardcore chat, others sometimes link items and it make the bot think there is an item there

----------


## tonyv82

> i have the same thing


what thing?

and for that thing, did you test it with the fix i described here for the thing?

----------


## soulo

It will only work with 1920 not 1650... So can u fix this? I guess the repeating for 1650 is wrong location

----------


## tonyv82

i'm working on 1650, it takes time

----------


## soulo

i ment repairing and salvaging is in wrong location. thanks tho!

----------


## gto11520

does this work with wine? or playonLinux

----------


## tonyv82

> does this work with wine? or playonLinux


don't know, test it and let us know.




> i ment repairing and salvaging is in wrong location. thanks tho!


i need a screenshot of broken gear in 1650, 1366, 1024 resolutions to fix

----------


## tonyv82

new version is uploaded, it only changes the way WD tests if he is dead.

with all the issues here i get lost, pleas everybody download the latest version, test your issue and post one post here,

note your resolution and describe exactly what the issue is. adding a link to a screenshot will help.

----------


## soulo

did you ever get the other resolution fix?

----------


## tonyv82

> did you ever get the other resolution fix?


as i said, to many problems to track, what resolution are you talking about and what is the exact issue with it?

----------


## xpstephen

Everything is working except that it is not looting anything. All boxes have been checked. Not sure why. Any help?

----------


## soulo

> It will only work with 1920 not 1650... So can u fix this? I guess the repairng for 1650 is wrong location


did u want screenshot for it or u gonna make it?

----------


## tonyv82

> did u want screenshot for it or u gonna make it?


what only works on 1920 and doesn't on 1650?
if its broken gear, i need a screenshot of broken gear on 1650





> Everything is working except that it is not looting anything. All boxes have been checked. Not sure why. Any help?


did you click save before continue when running the bot?

----------


## xpstephen

Yea, I did click save before running the bot. Doesn't move toward the items when looting items.. only moves towards the items when looting gold.

----------


## tonyv82

> Yea, I did click save before running the bot. Doesn't move toward the items when looting items.. only moves towards the items when looting gold.


ok, that means the items are outside the space the bot is searching for. i need a screenshot of this, you have to be standing were you stand when Ghom dies and i have too see the loot there.

it has to be the original screenshot file!!! not a re-sized version uploaded to some site.

----------


## tonyv82

new version uploaded

in 229 the loot frame changed so that DH and WD pet count will not be considered as a set items

has been tested only on DH on 1920 resolution. if you are still having an issue with this, pleas send me a screenshot.

it has to be the original file! not the re-sized pictures that picture sharing sites show. otherwise i can't get from it the data i need.

----------


## soulo

> what only works on 1920 and doesn't on 1650?
> if its broken gear, i need a screenshot of broken gear on 1650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you click save before continue when running the bot?


here some picture for 1650 for salvaging it click on dude instead of salvage & repair. please download and let me know when your done

http://speedy.sh/eepSY/Screenshot679.jpg
http://speedy.sh/qqzTJ/Screenshot676.jpg
http://speedy.sh/ppQJe/Screenshot678.jpg
http://speedy.sh/FFus2/Screenshot677.jpg

----------


## tonyv82

> here some picture for 1650 for salvaging it click on dude instead of salvage & repair. please download and let me know when your done


there are no picks here...

----------


## soulo

there is look on link below...

http://speedy.sh/eepSY/Screenshot679.jpg
Screenshot676.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
Screenshot678.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
Screenshot677.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here

----------


## tonyv82

> there is look on link below...
> 
> Screenshot679.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> Screenshot676.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> Screenshot678.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> Screenshot677.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here


i'm sorry, i don't trust sites that want me to download a "download manager" so i can download from them (that's why i publish the code itself and not the exe file, so you can see what is running on your computer).

pleas upload it to dropbox or something like it

----------


## soulo

dont this link u to the picture directly?

Screenshot679.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here

http://www33.speedyshare.com/ppQJe/d...eenshot678.jpg

----------


## tonyv82

> dont this link u to the picture directly?
> 
> Screenshot679.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> Screenshot678.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here


yep, my bad.

it clicks on the dude, repairs the gear, than clicks on the salvage tab, clicks on the salvage button and than on each item in the inventory so i don't understand the problem.
doesn't it click the salvage tab or icon and then items?

----------


## soulo

as far as 1920, it goes like this, check for leg item put leg into stash go to the salvage area near the dude click on salvage then start salvaging. but in 1650 its not working correctly like that i miss click the salvage area also when inventory is full it just keep trying to pick up yellows item.

----------


## tonyv82

> as far as 1920, it goes like this, check for leg item put leg into stash go to the salvage area near the dude click on salvage then start salvaging. but in 1650 its not working correctly like that i miss click the salvage area also when inventory is full it just keep trying to pick up yellows item.


ok, working on it

----------


## tonyv82

> as far as 1920, it goes like this, check for leg item put leg into stash go to the salvage area near the dude click on salvage then start salvaging. but in 1650 its not working correctly like that i miss click the salvage area also when inventory is full it just keep trying to pick up yellows item.


please replace the file "GhomConstants.au3" with the file from this zip:
GhomConstants.zip

let me know if this works so i can update on the first page

----------


## soulo

inventory is full doesnt salavge. make it click on salvage instead of the guy. and after that it should correct the probelm

----------


## tonyv82

> inventory is full doesnt salavge. make it click on salvage instead of the guy. and after that it should correct the probelm


replace lines 155 and 166 in file "GhomConstants" to this:
__AddCoordsToArray("Move To Blacksmith 1", "", "1545,480", "1028,157",	"1185,473", "", "1113,319")
__AddCoordsToArray("Move To Blacksmith 2", "", "1498,257", "1093,249",	"1201,197", "", "1080,179")

let me know if it works so i can add it to the release

----------


## soulo

nope setting is way off

----------


## Evilwookie

thanks for the bot

----------


## soulo

where to change potion timming?

----------


## tonyv82

> nope setting is way off


i need screenshots to see were exactly is he clicking...




> where to change potion timming?


there is no option to do that.
I'm planing on doing a custom build fight, so every user can select when and what the bot does in a fight. it will take me a while (i have work and finals now). when this will be done you will be able to control this, or i will make it auto.

----------


## soulo

Screenshot681.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here

----------


## tonyv82

> Screenshot681.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here


this is the final destination.
the bot does 2 clicks to get to the blacksmith. i need screenshots of both and the start point.
1) standing were you start the game
2) standing after first click
3) standing after second click

if you cant do that let me know and i will build a debug version of the bot to take the screens for you exactly where i need them.

----------


## uscire

Ok, this might be very stupid question but how can i get this bot to work? what .au3 file am i supposed to start? there are five and no info what makes what, other than the names of if.
that "how to get it to work" in first page says:
8. Start the Bot and save your preferences.
9. Click Continue and start botting

What am i supposed to start? as far as i know, there wont be any buttons when you start .au3 script, so.. some help here?
I also thought that maybe i needed to download that original version, but there are no download there. So.. what?

----------


## tonyv82

> Ok, this might be very stupid question but how can i get this bot to work? what .au3 file am i supposed to start? there are five and no info what makes what, other than the names of if.
> that "how to get it to work" in first page says:
> 8. Start the Bot and save your preferences.
> 9. Click Continue and start botting
> 
> What am i supposed to start? as far as i know, there wont be any buttons when you start .au3 script, so.. some help here?
> I also thought that maybe i needed to download that original version, but there are no download there. So.. what?


you have to install AutoIT:
AutoIt Downloads - AutoItScript

than you can double click the "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3" file and it will run

----------


## uscire

ok, i have autoit already, i jsut didnt know how to start the bot, THANK YOU!!

I'll edit this so i wont double post.
So i got this bot working, and everything goes perfectly. It goes to game, goes to ghom and kills it without any problems. Then it moves to ghom to loot the money and then quits. There is that problem, it wont loot items. I noticed that somebody reported this same problem, but since i have the newest version, i assume its not fixed yet?
Do you need screenshots or something? i would be happy to help.
i'm using the 1920x1080 resolution.

----------


## tonyv82

> ok, i have autoit already, i jsut didnt know how to start the bot, THANK YOU!!
> 
> I'll edit this so i wont double post.
> So i got this bot working, and everything goes perfectly. It goes to game, goes to ghom and kills it without any problems. Then it moves to ghom to loot the money and then quits. There is that problem, it wont loot items. I noticed that somebody reported this same problem, but since i have the newest version, i assume its not fixed yet?
> Do you need screenshots or something? i would be happy to help.
> i'm using the 1920x1080 resolution.


will be fixed today

----------


## tonyv82

new version uploaded.

i need feedback on all issues so far.
please download and test.

----------


## uscire

Detected Resolution = 1920x1080
Total Runs = 186
Total Sets = 6
Total Legendaries = 18
Total Yellows = 0
Total Blues = 96
Total Visits Blacksmith = 2
Total Visits Merchant = 0
Total Repairs = 2
Total XP ~ 1106300000
Total Gold ~ 5246600

So far it seems to be working like it should, no issues yet. thanks for the new version.

----------


## tonyv82

i need testers for 2.1.0 PTR, anybody?

----------


## soulo

1920 work prefect but not 1650. widscreen

frist click after stash

first.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here

second click
2nd.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here

3rd
repair button click.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here

----------


## tonyv82

> 1920 work prefect but not 1650. widscreen
> 
> frist click after stash
> 
> first.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> second click
> 2nd.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> ...


test this:
gb232.rar

if it works it will be the next releas

----------


## soulo

perfect tony! thx!!

----------


## tonyv82

any issues still open?

----------


## uscire

Detected Resolution = 1920x1080
Total Runs = 874
Total Sets = 15
Total Legendaries = 65
Total Yellows = 0
Total Blues = 516
Total Visits Blacksmith = 12
Total Visits Merchant = 0
Total Repairs = 12
Total XP ~ 5220540000
Total Gold ~ 24758280

Still no issues found. I might try 2.1 tomorrow, if i do, i will let you know how it turned out.

Well.. i do have one complaint, but its not anything major so i dont even know if i want to tell about it. Everything works, so if its not broken, why fix it?  :Smile: 
But, its about looting ghom. Sometimes he does this:
kills ghom -> go loot items -> move to right side of map and then leave game and start new game.

This happens very rarely, but it happens. Does it even need a fix? i dont think so, since it only takes couple extra second on those runs.

----------


## tonyv82

> Detected Resolution = 1920x1080
> Total Runs = 874
> Total Sets = 15
> Total Legendaries = 65
> Total Yellows = 0
> Total Blues = 516
> Total Visits Blacksmith = 12
> Total Visits Merchant = 0
> Total Repairs = 12
> ...


it works as intended, because some characters kill ghom next to them while others kill him far away the loot function does this.
maybe i will let the user configure when its done and save some time

----------


## kdinner123

I'm having issues with WD. It works fine until you get inside Ghome's room. I get hit by it's first gas cloud and after that, it clicks leave game. Doesn't attack

----------


## tonyv82

> I'm having issues with WD. It works fine until you get inside Ghome's room. I get hit by it's first gas cloud and after that, it clicks leave game. Doesn't attack


known issue, the fix is implemented and will be out today

----------


## bobik123xx

I wanted to try this bot so i downloaded him yesterday. Got some issues with my wd described by kdinner123. Then i switched to crusader. Everything went fine but only at first start of bot. Bot trying to change quest after killing ghom, then enters the game .In this moment i had a popup in upper left corner "bug found!!!!!". bot leaves the game and changing the quest to other and then again comes into game , but ghnom is not there because the quest was changed.
My res is 1650x1050 . Any one know what going on?

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/vh3eqn41e...cJJofJgPxir9fa

----------


## kdinner123

> known issue, the fix is implemented and will be out today


Looking forward to it  :Embarrassment:

----------


## adong06

> known issue, the fix is implemented and will be out today


I am having the same issue. Thanks for fixing it!

----------


## tonyv82

> I'm having issues with WD. It works fine until you get inside Ghome's room. I get hit by it's first gas cloud and after that, it clicks leave game. Doesn't attack


sorry guys, didn't have the time yesterday. will update today with fix.

----------


## tonyv82

2 things may cause the "exiting game in the beginning of the fight" bug.

one of them is fixed in this version: gb232RC.zip

the other reason i will be able to fix later.

let me know if this one works...

----------


## uscire

ok i found one issue.
After 1000+ runs, when i woke up i had this AutoIt Error window:

Line 913 (File "g:\Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3"):
MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("OK Disconnected", True), _GetCoord("OK, Disconnected", False)
MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("OK Disconnected", True), _GetCoord("OK, Disconnected", False^ ERROR
Error: Error parsing function call.

Is this normal error you get when you get disconnected or did i find bug or something?

----------


## tonyv82

> ok i found one issue.
> After 1000+ runs, when i woke up i had this AutoIt Error window:
> 
> Line 913 (File "g:\Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3"):
> MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("OK Disconnected", True), _GetCoord("OK, Disconnected", False)
> MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("OK Disconnected", True), _GetCoord("OK, Disconnected", False^ ERROR
> Error: Error parsing function call.
> 
> Is this normal error you get when you get disconnected or did i find bug or something?


you found a bug! thanks.

in file "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3" line 913
the correct line should be:
MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("OK disconneted", True), _GetCoord("OK disconneted", False))



the bot handles disconnected only on 1920 and 1366 resolutions, but nobody got disconnected so this code didn't run before now. good catch.

----------


## jubjubboy22

tried the new version on my WD and still got the same problem of exiting game once it is hit by a gas cloud i play on 1920x1080

----------


## tonyv82

new version is uploaded, 234, it should fix the exiting game bug. + some extra features.

----------


## uscire

In 234, when inventory gets full and it goes to stash, it always goes to tab 2, which for me is always full, i use tab 3 or tab 4 for stashing legs (usually 4 tho). again with 1920x1080 resolution.

Oh.. and since my tab 2 was full, it pretty much went on infinite loop on trying to stash them legs. After 5mins i had to restart my windows because F1 or F2 didnt do anything. Restarting is actually faster than going to task manager and closing it down  :Smile:

----------


## kdinner123

> tried the new version on my WD and still got the same problem of exiting game once it is hit by a gas cloud i play on 1920x1080


Yep, same. WD problem

----------


## tonyv82

> Yep, same. WD problem


with V234?




> In 234, when inventory gets full and it goes to stash, it always goes to tab 2, which for me is always full, i use tab 3 or tab 4 for stashing legs (usually 4 tho). again with 1920x1080 resolution.
> 
> Oh.. and since my tab 2 was full, it pretty much went on infinite loop on trying to stash them legs. After 5mins i had to restart my windows because F1 or F2 didnt do anything. Restarting is actually faster than going to task manager and closing it down


did you change to 3 or 4 in the bank drop menu and click save before continue?

----------


## uscire

Yes, i did, i tried multiple times. I know it saved them becouse i made it loot magic items also. One time i deleted it and downloaded it again.

----------


## anon667

For the Witch Doctor issue, try to change line 684 in file "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3"



```
Case "Witch Doktor"
```

to


```
Case "WitchDoctor"
```

That's the name that is returned for my english client.

----------


## tonyv82

> For the Witch Doctor issue, try to change line 684 in file "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3"
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Case "Witch Doktor"
> ```
> 
> to
> ...


i was way off on the cause of the "exiting game bug". anon667 is correct, this is the issue. will be fixed in the next release.

thanks anon667!

----------


## crefing

With WD, killing Ghom is ok, but have issue in the looting, keeps running to the end of the room and after that dont leave the game by itself, i need to press ESC, to find the leave game button.

Im playing in 1920x1080.

----------


## plasticstone

im playing 1280 x 1024 and it runs once and then it gets stucked after taking wp and it doesnt go down to the boss. (maybe sleep(???ms) issues between taking wp and going down?) Its also very hard to stop the bot with F1/F2. It bugs when trying to store items in the box.

----------


## tonyv82

> im playing 1280 x 1024 and it runs once and then it gets stucked after taking wp and it doesnt go down to the boss. (maybe sleep(???ms) issues between taking wp and going down?) Its also very hard to stop the bot with F1/F2. It bugs when trying to store items in the box.


i need the last 10 lines of the debug.txt file after that happens

----------


## tonyv82

> With WD, killing Ghom is ok, but have issue in the looting, keeps running to the end of the room and after that dont leave the game by itself, i need to press ESC, to find the leave game button.
> 
> Im playing in 1920x1080.


will be fixed in few hours

----------


## uscire

I have a suggestion for DH movement. Now it goes to the room -> goes towards ghom a bit -> goes back to the door which is now gated -> uses skills and starts to shoot. (stays in poison the whole fight)
ok, i understand why, to make sure our passives are on (more damage and more crits).
But what about if it moved just a bit more towards ghom (so we wouldnt have to stay in poison) and didnt move back to the door? passives would still work, and now we wouldnt take so much damage AND we would save multiple seconds on each run. 
according to bot, each kill takes 16.8seconds, but killing actually takes less than 10seconds, so its wasting 6.8seconds each run becouse of those additional movements. Each run in total takes about 50seconds (taking from when it push start game to when it next time push start game).
So right now i'm doing around 72 runs per hour (i cant know for certain how often it goes to salvage, but lets just focus on killing time). If we could cut those 6.8seconds off from those runs, i could do around 83 runs per hour. Now, lets say i bot 24 hours a day, i would do 264 more runs during that day. after 7 days it would be 1848 runs. So, even if it might seem like its not a huge difference when thinking that its just 6.8seconds, its actually a huge difference. 
But just a suggestion really. With that change i could increase my torment and damage (since then i wouldnt take damage from poison anymore).
If you think about implementing this, might be a good idea to add that movement as an optional, so we could which one we want to use.

I like to min max stuff, if you didnt notice :Smile:

----------


## tonyv82

> I have a suggestion for DH movement. Now it goes to the room -> goes towards ghom a bit -> goes back to the door which is now gated -> uses skills and starts to shoot. (stays in poison the whole fight)
> ok, i understand why, to make sure our passives are on (more damage and more crits).
> But what about if it moved just a bit more towards ghom (so we wouldnt have to stay in poison) and didnt move back to the door? passives would still work, and now we wouldnt take so much damage AND we would save multiple seconds on each run. 
> according to bot, each kill takes 16.8seconds, but killing actually takes less than 10seconds, so its wasting 6.8seconds each run becouse of those additional movements. Each run in total takes about 50seconds (taking from when it push start game to when it next time push start game).
> So right now i'm doing around 72 runs per hour (i cant know for certain how often it goes to salvage, but lets just focus on killing time). If we could cut those 6.8seconds off from those runs, i could do around 83 runs per hour. Now, lets say i bot 24 hours a day, i would do 264 more runs during that day. after 7 days it would be 1848 runs. So, even if it might seem like its not a huge difference when thinking that its just 6.8seconds, its actually a huge difference. 
> But just a suggestion really. With that change i could increase my torment and damage (since then i wouldnt take damage from poison anymore).
> If you think about implementing this, might be a good idea to add that movement as an optional, so we could which one we want to use.
> 
> I like to min max stuff, if you didnt notice


this page explains how to record mouse and keyboard with AutoIT. after you record the fight you want (take into account that it has to be as generic as possible because ghom will not act the same every time).
after recording send me the resulting file and i will add it to the bot options.

----------


## tonyv82

new version is out and it brings many changes and fixes. pleas test all existing issues on it

----------


## bobik123xx

got an error in latest 236 version. Previous worked well

----------


## tonyv82

> got an error in latest 236 version. Previous worked well


sorry, fixed.

----------


## kratcs

I had only one issue, it wont loot... I can see the message on the top, "Looting", but after that it try to leave the game without loot.
BTW thank you, awesome job!

----------


## tonyv82

> I had only one issue, it wont loot... I can see the message on the top, "Looting", but after that it try to leave the game without loot.
> BTW thank you, awesome job!


can you pleas post the first 14 lines from the config.ini file...

----------


## kratcs

> can you pleas post the first 14 lines from the config.ini file...



[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Blue=1

[Settings]
usepotion=1
Resolution=1366x768
Class=WitchDoctor
Loot=Salvage
ShutDown=0
CloseWhisper=0
RunFor=1498
Bankslot=3

----------


## tonyv82

> [LootType]
> Legendary=1
> Yellow=1
> Blue=1
> 
> [Settings]
> usepotion=1
> Resolution=1366x768
> Class=WitchDoctor
> ...


what was the latest version that worked for you?

----------


## kratcs

> what was the latest version that worked for you?


Idk, cuz im new here, im going to test the others. After that ill let you know.  :Smile:

----------


## adong06

bot works well. i'm only having one issue.

After ghom is killed, my toon walks past ghom and walks to the far right part of the map without looting anything and then leaves the game.

https://i.imgur.com/TkAijcc.jpg

----------


## munk0159

running crusader on 1920x1080, sometimes crusader doesnt make it to boss room and spam skills, after ghom dies, loot, leave game then just scrolls down the quest list right past ghom

----------


## soulo

im using an older version, 232 seem to work the best for me without any DC

----------


## tonyv82

> Idk, cuz im new here, im going to test the others. After that ill let you know.





> bot works well. i'm only having one issue.
> 
> After ghom is killed, my toon walks past ghom and walks to the far right part of the map without looting anything and then leaves the game.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/TkAijcc.jpg


to debug this i need some screenshots, this version will take the screenshots for you so pleas run it and send me the screens after: gb236_fixed_loot_debug.rar




> running crusader on 1920x1080, sometimes crusader doesnt make it to boss room and spam skills, after ghom dies, loot, leave game then just scrolls down the quest list right past ghom


where is it stuck and spam skills? screenshot...

----------


## kdinner123

> bot works well. i'm only having one issue.
> 
> After ghom is killed, my toon walks past ghom and walks to the far right part of the map without looting anything and then leaves the game.


Yea, it happens to mine also. Im using .236 fixed. It works fine until the looting stage.

----------


## tonyv82

> Yea, it happens to mine also. Im using .236 fixed. It works fine until the looting stage.


i need a screenshot with the loot on the floor. this version will take the needed screenshots:
gb236_fixed_loot_debug.rar

version 236 is not stable for a long time on 1920, update will be up soon

----------


## adong06

> i need a screenshot with the loot on the floor. this version will take the needed screenshots:
> gb236_fixed_loot_debug.rar
> 
> version 236 is not stable for a long time on 1920, update will be up soon


In the settings: For class - do I change it to my class? or leave it on "debug"

----------


## tonyv82

> In the settings: For class - do I change it to my class? or leave it on "debug"


change to your class, debug is just for developers

----------


## munk0159

nevermind got it to work

----------


## kdinner123

> i need a screenshot with the loot on the floor. this version will take the needed screenshots:
> gb236_fixed_loot_debug.rar
> 
> version 236 is not stable for a long time on 1920, update will be up soon


Here yall go
http://oi58.tinypic.com/et5gqq.jpg

----------


## kdinner123

Also just for the heads up. 1680x1050, it doesn't select the quest. It selects #6 quest instead of killing Ghome. Also looting doesn't work with v238.

----------


## coliel

when using version 238, resolution 1440x900 (16:10 widescreen) the cursor locations are off, it doesn't hit the right menu buttons. In 1280x1024 after it kills ghom, it doesn't loot, runs to the north east corner , goes through making the game again and when it gets to keep level 3 it doesn't do anything. if I hit escape twice it continues into ghoms room, kills him, doesn't loot, and repeats.

----------


## soulo

.238 it click on Heart of Sin instead of Breech kill ghom this is for resolution 1680 wizard also when picking up blues and salaving, sometime it store them as well

----------


## tonyv82

first:



> when using version 238, resolution 1440x900 (16:10 widescreen) the cursor locations are off, it doesn't hit the right menu buttons. In 1280x1024 after it kills ghom, it doesn't loot, runs to the north east corner , goes through making the game again and when it gets to keep level 3 it doesn't do anything. if I hit escape twice it continues into ghoms room, kills him, doesn't loot, and repeats.


resolution 1440x900 is not supported at all. no point in running on it.

second: for some reason on my PC resolution 1650x1080 doesn't work at all :confused: so i need everybody's help to debug and make it work using screenshots. 

this version:gb238_debug_screens.zip will take the necessary screenshots and save them in the bots directory.

pleas run it and send me all the screens it takes.

BTW: tho it depends on how long it takes you to kill ghom this is a big boost in speed. i kill him in 32 seconds and this version is about 15% faster. that means 15% more experience, legendary's and everything.

----------


## soulo

solved, changed line 185 for 1650

__AddCoordsToArray("Quest Height3", "", "120", "*110*", "112", "", "84") 

it was same 120 as 1920 changed to 110.

sometime when it kill boss it just keep spamming skills...

----------


## tonyv82

> solved, changed line 185 for 1650
> 
> __AddCoordsToArray("Quest Height3", "", "120", "*110*", "112", "", "84") 
> 
> it was same 120 as 1920 changed to 110.
> 
> sometime when it kill boss it just keep spamming skills...


i changed it to 110, will be in the next version, thanks!

about spamming skills, what character? and for how long?

----------


## soulo

wizard, dont know how long i went away came back kept spamming

----------


## butler6981

This runs great up to after killing ghom then it freazes in place saying picking up loot. it this because of the (16:9) in the widescreen location? if so how do i change this? The option to change is greyed out.

----------


## tonyv82

> wizard, dont know how long i went away came back kept spamming


was there a quest complete dialog? the one with purple ghom mural? that's how the bot knows ghom is dead





> This runs great up to after killing ghom then it freazes in place saying picking up loot. it this because of the (16:9) in the widescreen location? if so how do i change this? The option to change is greyed out.


1920x1080 (16:9 widescreen) is what it should be. where is the mouse when it freezes? screenshot...

----------


## butler6981

> was there a quest complete dialog? the one with purple ghom mural? that's how the bot knows ghom is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920x1080 (16:9 widescreen) is what it should be. where is the mouse when it freezes? screenshot...


i uploaded a screen shot but the mouse sits on the bottom left corrner of the screen under the chat box

----------


## tonyv82

> i uploaded a screen shot but the mouse sits on the bottom left corrner of the screen under the chat box


i need to see it to know why and how to fix it. screenshot link...

----------


## butler6981

getting one now sec

----------


## butler6981

Screenshot by Lightshot It doesnt show were the mouse it but its on the chat box and it keeps clicking there

----------


## tonyv82

> Screenshot by Lightshot It doesnt show were the mouse it but its on the chat box and it keeps clicking there


the bot thinks there is an item there. i cant see what it is that the bot thinks is an item because i cant see the mouse so i cant fix it.

see if you disable picking up blue's or yellow's might help.

the best thing is a screenshot with the mouse so i can see what it is that confuses the bot

----------


## soulo

this bot is looting blue but not salvaging all of them. it store them as well.. why is that? does not use pot as well

----------


## tonyv82

> this bot is looting blue but not salvaging all of them. it store them as well.. why is that? does not use pot as well


i will check it out

----------


## tonyv82

new debug version, takes all the screens i need to debug looting and quest select:
gb238_debug_screens.rar

----------


## jakeorch

First off, thank you for this great script!

For some reason, the bot is only using potions in about 50% of the runs. Sometimes it uses them, sometimes it doesn't. I am using crusader mode, if that helps at all.

Thanks again!

----------


## tonyv82

> First off, thank you for this great script!
> 
> For some reason, the bot is only using potions in about 50% of the runs. Sometimes it uses them, sometimes it doesn't. I am using crusader mode, if that helps at all.
> 
> Thanks again!


it's programmed to check every some time if your health is below half, and if it is the bot uses a potion.

do you want it to use one every 30 sec?

----------


## tonyv82

> this bot is looting blue but not salvaging all of them. it store them as well.. why is that? does not use pot as well


are you in any chat?

if the bot presses enter, does a chat window open? if so, what chat? (thats how the bot checks what item is he pointing at)

----------


## raik

I had a problem when my inventory was full, the "Array variable has incorrect number of subscripts or subscript dimension range exceeded" error when my char went to my stash.
Fixed it by remplacing "7" by "6" line 899-901 in Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.au3 :



```
	If $AllCoordsArray[$search][$ResolutionRatio] = "" Then
		$coords = $AllCoordsArray[$search][6]
	Else
```

----------


## lespaul5895

Not looting at all in 1680x1050. Kills him, runs to upper corner and town portals. I sent Tonyv some screenshots.

----------


## tonyv82

> I had a problem when my inventory was full, the "Array variable has incorrect number of subscripts or subscript dimension range exceeded" error when my char went to my stash.
> Fixed it by remplacing "7" by "6" line 899-901 in Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.au3 :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	If $AllCoordsArray[$search][$ResolutionRatio] = "" Then
> 		$coords = $AllCoordsArray[$search][6]
> 	Else
> ```



that is not good, if you got this error it means that your resolution is not supported by the bot. what resolution are you running at?

----------


## tonyv82

looting in 1680x1050 will be fixed and uploaded today

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Hey Guys.

DH here with Sentry-Built. Killing Ghom works pretty fine. But after killing him the bot went staight up to the icon of my wolf-comp. (directly on the freen 1). In the top left corner stands looting items. But he doesnt loot anything, because the mouse cursor is in the wrong spot. 
How can i fix it?

Greets
Spheno

----------


## jakeorch

> it's programmed to check every some time if your health is below half, and if it is the bot uses a potion.
> 
> do you want it to use one every 30 sec?


Oh, ok this makes sense! My crusader is just barely able to get by in T5 right now, and needs to use 1 potion per run to stay alive. If it were to check the health every 5-10 seconds that would ensure that he would not die. 

I really appreciate your speediness in replying, and updating!

----------


## adong06

> Not looting at all in 1680x1050. Kills him, runs to upper corner and town portals. I sent Tonyv some screenshots.



Not looting anything in 1920x1080 either. Same thing happening

----------


## raik

> that is not good, if you got this error it means that your resolution is not supported by the bot. what resolution are you running at?


I use 1280*1024 game and desktop resolution, except this error, everything run perfect

----------


## tonyv82

> Hey Guys.
> 
> DH here with Sentry-Built. Killing Ghom works pretty fine. But after killing him the bot went staight up to the icon of my wolf-comp. (directly on the freen 1). In the top left corner stands looting items. But he doesnt loot anything, because the mouse cursor is in the wrong spot. 
> How can i fix it?
> 
> Greets
> Spheno


what resolution?
a screenshot will help

----------


## tonyv82

finally after recording the screen while boting i figured out why the bot selects the wrong quest sometimes. will be fixed soon.

i'm doing finals at the university now so the updates are slow

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Dualscreen-Setup. But D3 is running at 1920x1080 in windowed-fullscreen.
And here is the screenshot. http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3...dmouhv_jpg.htm
Greets Spheno

----------


## adong06

> new debug version, takes all the screens i need to debug looting and quest select:
> Attachment 18540


I used the debug version and have all of the screenshots.

How do you prefer us to send you all of the screenshots? Zip it up and message it to you? Post it to this thread?

----------


## tonyv82

> I used the debug version and have all of the screenshots.
> 
> How do you prefer us to send you all of the screenshots? Zip it up and message it to you? Post it to this thread?


zip them and massage them. thanks for asking, i'm tired of image sharing sites that re-size the image and i have to download them one by one.

zip is the best option

----------


## tonyv82

just uploaded a new version, pleas read the notes.

today is my birthday, this is what my GF baked me:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x03t5jm1u...711_111930.jpg

----------


## adong06

> just uploaded a new version, pleas read the notes.
> 
> today is my birthday, this is what my GF baked me:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x03t5jm1u...711_111930.jpg


Happy birthday! lucky guy.. my GF hates when i play D3

----------


## NorthernExposed

Quest Screenshots for 1680x1050 as requested.

*https://www.dropbox.com/s/highvndm3m...2017.36.33.png*
*https://www.dropbox.com/s/doh4hyqhwg...2017.36.55.png*

I just noticed you would rather have them zipped and sent...I will do that as well now, my apologies.

Here is the .zip file with both screens.

*https://www.dropbox.com/s/y9pd5lltfr...s1680x1050.zip*

I should add that it seems to be trying to select the quest before the disconnect check is done. For me it just hangs there on quest selection.

----------


## soulo

doesnt use potion. have to check and uncheck it, get stuck on checking for disconnect for the latest version

----------


## tonyv82

> doesnt use potion. have to check and uncheck it, get stuck on checking for disconnect for the latest version


it should use potion only if your health is below about half. the disconnect issue will be fixed in few hours

----------


## Sphenoidalis

First of all. Happy birthday.

And on my side the bot doesnt loot anything. 
Playing on 1920x1080. 

Greets Spheno

----------


## tonyv82

> First of all. Happy birthday.
> 
> And on my side the bot doesnt loot anything. 
> Playing on 1920x1080. 
> 
> Greets Spheno


oops, my bad. i kill ghom next to me so i disabled the looting if you kill him far away from you as you did.

to re-enable it pleas uncomment lines 121 and 122 in file "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3"

to do this replace the lines from:
;Loot()
;Sleep(1000)

to:
Loot()
Sleep(1000)

its just removing the ";" in the beginning of the line

----------


## asataney

I haven't been able to get any version of the bot to run reliably. Most the errors are that it can't find me on the minimap. Does the bot need to have any special graphics settings? I've tried on 2 computers and I get the same error. Thanks for all your hard work.

----------


## Lamboot

what resolution are you using?

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Well, now the bot is looting. But is stuck at checking for disconnects...

Greets 
Spheno

----------


## tonyv82

> I haven't been able to get any version of the bot to run reliably. Most the errors are that it can't find me on the minimap. Does the bot need to have any special graphics settings? I've tried on 2 computers and I get the same error. Thanks for all your hard work.


diablo has to be in fullscreen - windowed mode. in this mode diablo takes the resolution from windows desktop.

what you need to do is set your desktop resolution to one of the supported resolutions of the bot, start diablo (if you change desktop resolution while diablo is running it will not work), and then select fullscreen (windowd) in diablo. that should work





> Well, now the bot is looting. But is stuck at checking for disconnects...
> 
> Greets 
> Spheno


i will upload a fixed version today, BTW a screenshot of him being stack will help alot

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Sry, forgot about the screen. Here it is.

bug.png - directupload.net

greets 
Spheno

----------


## tonyv82

> Sry, forgot about the screen. Here it is.
> 
> bug.png - directupload.net
> 
> greets 
> Spheno


in 1920x1080 resolution the bot checks for a bug in diablo that breaks quest select. because you'r diablo is not in English that function doesnt work correctly. i will add german support fromthe screenshot you sent later today

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Okay, thanks mate. 

I'll try it with my english client. 

Edit: Same problem here.

And just for the knowledge. Does GB uses screencapture or does it uses memory-reading/writing?

Greets
Spheno3

----------


## tonyv82

> Okay, thanks mate. 
> 
> I'll try it with my english client. 
> 
> Edit: Same problem here.
> 
> And just for the knowledge. Does GB uses screencapture or does it uses memory-reading/writing?
> 
> Greets
> Spheno3


only screen capture. no memory reading.

there 2 issues. the first is because of the german, the bot thinks there is a quest select bug. the second is that when there is a problem the bot can't handle it and gets stack in disconnected.

when you are using the english client, after killing ghom -> exiting game -> clicking "game settings" -> does it say that you are in kill ghom quest?

----------


## Sphenoidalis

No. After going to game settings it turnes immediately into the disconnect dialog. But man, thx for your work so far.

Greets
Spheno3

----------


## asataney

> diablo has to be in fullscreen - windowed mode. in this mode diablo takes the resolution from windows desktop.
> 
> what you need to do is set your desktop resolution to one of the supported resolutions of the bot, start diablo (if you change desktop resolution while diablo is running it will not work), and then select fullscreen (windowd) in diablo. that should work


I'm running at 1920x1080. I tried setting the diablo to fullscreen - windowed, exiting, then trying the bot. It still runs a few times then a popup saying it can't find itself comes up and the bot stops.

----------


## tonyv82

> No. After going to game settings it turnes immediately into the disconnect dialog. But man, thx for your work so far.
> 
> Greets
> Spheno3


i know. my question is, when that happens, what quest appears in the game setting window?
i posted 2 screenshots that i need for bug handling, witch one do you see after the bot opend game settings and gets stack?





> I'm running at 1920x1080. I tried setting the diablo to fullscreen - windowed, exiting, then trying the bot. It still runs a few times then a popup saying it can't find itself comes up and the bot stops.


i need to see it, pleas make a screenshot when that happens and send it to me

----------


## tonyv82

> Quest Screenshots for 1680x1050 as requested.
> 
> *https://www.dropbox.com/s/highvndm3m...2017.36.33.png*
> *https://www.dropbox.com/s/doh4hyqhwg...2017.36.55.png*
> 
> I just noticed you would rather have them zipped and sent...I will do that as well now, my apologies.
> 
> Here is the .zip file with both screens.
> 
> ...


these are not the screenshots i need, only one of them is. i need a screenshot of "begin quest" of "tremors of the storm" and not "the breached keep"

pleas take a look at the ones i posted again. thanks for the help.

----------


## tonyv82

new version is uploaded.

if you are having an issue and you are running on a non English client, pleas test it on the Eng one before reporting.

if the issue is gone in ENG client, pleas note it when reporting

----------


## Lamboot

> in 1920x1080 resolution the bot checks for a bug in diablo that breaks quest select. because you'r diablo is not in English that function doesnt work correctly. i will add german support fromthe screenshot you sent later today


What bug is that?

Im not sure if im experiencing that but, somehow, i am getting sometimes wrong quest ending up azmodan, or siege. very random.

----------


## NorthernExposed

> these are not the screenshots i need, only one of them is. i need a screenshot of "begin quest" of "tremors of the storm" and not "the breached keep"
> 
> pleas take a look at the ones i posted again. thanks for the help.


Sorry that was a brainfart. Here's the correct pair.

*https://www.dropbox.com/s/y9pd5lltfr...s1680x1050.zip*

----------


## soulo

looking for quest doesnt seem to open up up the quest after killing ghom. it didnt even click on game setting. 240 is bugged with 1650

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Hey Guys,

i expierienced the problem as soulo. Res is on 1920x1080. Bot is doing pretty fine until he wants to reset the quest. He got stuck there.

Greets
Spheno

----------


## Sphenoidalis

I could solve the problem on my own. I just raise the sleep-time in line 145 from 1000 up to 3000 now everything is working perfect. 


Greets,
Spheno

----------


## tonyv82

> I could solve the problem on my own. I just raise the sleep-time in line 145 from 1000 up to 3000 now everything is working perfect. 
> 
> 
> Greets,
> Spheno


it depends on how fast your PC is. i want to make it generic, for the bot to wait until the game actually exits and not a predetermined time.
to do this i need screenshots (as usual) from all resolutions except 1920x1080. this is an example of the one i need:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1xfjeky752...eenshot002.jpg





> What bug is that?
> 
> Im not sure if im experiencing that but, somehow, i am getting sometimes wrong quest ending up azmodan, or siege. very random.


there is a bug in the game that after killing ghom and exiting the game, in the quest select menu the game thinks that you are still on "kill ghom" quest.
the way to handle that bug is to select a different quest, start the game, exit the game, select the "kill ghom" quest.

its a rear bug but it happens, that's when the bot select's machines of war quest if the bug is not handled.




> Sorry that was a brainfart. Here's the correct pair.
> 
> *https://www.dropbox.com/s/y9pd5lltfr...s1680x1050.zip*


thanks! will upload a version for 1680 in a min

----------


## Sphenoidalis

I tried the bot on the german Version and the bot failed at the quest selection. He pressed q4->ok. again q4 then he got stuck.

bug.png - directupload.net
Greets,
Spheno

----------


## NorthernExposed

GB241.ZIP still hangs on quest selection in 1680x1050. If that version wasn't the fix for that issue I apologize. I wasn't sure which resolution the notes pertained to.
I also wanted to say how much I (and the community as a whole I would imagine) appreciate all your continued work on this script.

----------


## adong06

> GB241.ZIP still hangs on quest selection in 1680x1050. If that version wasn't the fix for that issue I apologize. I wasn't sure which resolution the notes pertained to.
> I also wanted to say how much I (and the community as a whole I would imagine) appreciate all your continued work on this script.


Mine works perfectly except it wont loot anything. I sent you screenshots in a message. Same thing is still happening with GB241.

----------


## tonyv82

too many issues, i will upload a debug version to take the screenshots i need

----------


## tonyv82

> I tried the bot on the german Version and the bot failed at the quest selection. He pressed q4->ok. again q4 then he got stuck.
> 
> bug.png - directupload.net
> Greets,
> Spheno


and with English client?

----------


## tonyv82

debug version based on 241 (with minor fix). this takes many screenshots while looting and selecting a quest. if you have an issue, run it and send me all the screenshots it takes:

gb241_debug.rar

----------


## maozao

Hello, I tried to use this script, but when it starts, it press the "Start Game", then it kinda search for the waypoint and it finds while it's in the loading screen, so before I'm even in the game I get the message "Can't find yourself on minimap!.....", but the problem is that it "find" the waypoint before it is really ingame, at least that's what I think its happening.

Resolution 1366x768

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Hey Tony,

no problem with the english client. Just problems with the german.

Greets
Spheno

----------


## tonyv82

> Hey Tony,
> 
> no problem with the english client. Just problems with the german.
> 
> Greets
> Spheno


working now on recognizing the quest regardless of language...

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Okay,about what version we are talking? Is it running in 241? Or is there a new version coming?

Greets
Spheno

----------


## tonyv82

> Okay,about what version we are talking? Is it running in 241? Or is there a new version coming?
> 
> Greets
> Spheno


new version comming

----------


## tonyv82

> Hello, I tried to use this script, but when it starts, it press the "Start Game", then it kinda search for the waypoint and it finds while it's in the loading screen, so before I'm even in the game I get the message "Can't find yourself on minimap!.....", but the problem is that it "find" the waypoint before it is really ingame, at least that's what I think its happening.
> 
> Resolution 1366x768


2 changes in file "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3"

replace line 99 from :
;Startgame()

to 
Sleep(4000)


and

replace line 147 from:
Sleep(200)

to 
Sleep(4000)

currently working on better fix but this will help if the issue is what you say.

----------


## adong06

witch doctor running 1920x1080. everything runs perfectly but the bot still wont loot anything after killing ghom. 

If my character will stand still after killing ghom, he will loot items. but 99% of the time he runs right past ghom after killing him and the items arent on the screen anymore. i've sent you screenshots in a private message. 

Thanks!

----------


## maozao

> 2 changes in file "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3"
> 
> replace line 99 from :
> ;Startgame()
> 
> to 
> Sleep(4000)
> 
> 
> ...


It worked, but now the problem is this:

It enter the boss room, change to "Boss found", then it uses all spells and attack it once, and change to "Start Looting", something like this, I don't remembert exactly the messages, but it's not really killing the boss, just attacking the spells once and then start to loot and try to leave the game, of course it doesn't work because I'm in a fight, so not sure if something else is not working too.

Thanks.

----------


## tonyv82

> It worked, but now the problem is this:
> 
> It enter the boss room, change to "Boss found", then it uses all spells and attack it once, and change to "Start Looting", something like this, I don't remembert exactly the messages, but it's not really killing the boss, just attacking the spells once and then start to loot and try to leave the game, of course it doesn't work because I'm in a fight, so not sure if something else is not working too.
> 
> Thanks.


it thinks ghom is dead. i need a screenshot after ghom is dead to see what is wrong, it has to have the quest complete dialog box with the purple ghom and the gold/xp reward.

----------


## maozao

> it thinks ghom is dead. i need a screenshot after ghom is dead to see what is wrong, it has to have the quest complete dialog box with the purple ghom and the gold/xp reward.


Well, I got a monitor with the 1920 resolution, but the game still at 1366 and now it is working good, besides the looting part, it kinda mess up while looting, sometimes it do not loot, sometimes it loot 1~2 itens when there are 5 yellow items on the ground, but looks like its walking before loot, so it clicks in the wrong spot, cuz in some runs it "Start Looting" then move to the east where the boss spawn, then it see the yellow item in the ground near the wall and try to click in the edge of the screen, so looks like just a sync problem.

Thank you again.

Edit: Now it droped like 4 yellow and 1 legendary, it picked up 2 yellow items and move to tp back to the town.

----------


## tonyv82

> Well, I got a monitor with the 1920 resolution, but the game still at 1366 and now it is working good, besides the looting part, it kinda mess up while looting, sometimes it do not loot, sometimes it loot 1~2 itens when there are 5 yellow items on the ground, but looks like its walking before loot, so it clicks in the wrong spot, cuz in some runs it "Start Looting" then move to the east where the boss spawn, then it see the yellow item in the ground near the wall and try to click in the edge of the screen, so looks like just a sync problem.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> Edit: Now it droped like 4 yellow and 1 legendary, it picked up 2 yellow items and move to tp back to the town.


this will take all the screenshots i need, let it run for 2 runs and send me the screens in bots directory:

gb241_debug.rar

----------


## maozao

PRivate mesage sent

----------


## Sphenoidalis

Is the multi language support released yet?

Greets
Spheno

----------


## tonyv82

> Is the multi language support released yet?
> 
> Greets
> Spheno


not yet, instead of checking for text i need to check for image, that means i have to change many things and it takes time. and i have finals now so it takes longer. sorry

----------


## tonyv82

for all the "not looting" bugs out there, the old debug version took screenshots that didn't have the true color of the items so i couldn't use the screenshots to see what's wrong.

this version takes screenshots with full color so i can find the cause of the issue.

note that the looting screenshots now take about 8MB per screenshot.

gb241_debug.zip

----------


## maozao

PM Sent with some suggestions too.

=)

----------


## tonyv82

version 242 is out:

fixed quest select after you die (no longer gets stuck). added yellow colors so that it will pick up all yellow items. some more small fixes.
no non-English language support yet.

is player dead detection in 1920x1080 is match better now. to make it better for all resolutions i need "you are dead" screenshots. a true color screenshot tool will be uploaded in few minutes.

----------


## maozao

Thank you for the update. While you were "afk" I fixed it myself adding more than 1 yellow color too, I'm using like 10 different yellows and it's working great(Didn't lose ANY yellow items, I just need to drop some legendary to check the color to add to the "color list" if necessary too.

I don't want to sound rude or something like that, but I made some improvements in the code here and feel free to use them in this script if you want to, I guess it will help everyone, but it's your script, so it's up to you hahaha

I will explain everything that I changed, so if you think it's usefull somehow, as I said, feel free to use.

First, I made a array of the yellow colors, so we don't need to add a lot of "If LootItem($yellow1) Then", $yellow2, etc,etc

On Constant files, removed the $yellow variable and created an array and a variable to hold the array size, so we dont need to hardcode it in the GhomRun.au3

Ps: I'm not that good with pixels etc, so I kind checked a lot of yellow colors that might appear in the rare items(aka yellow loot), but it still fast to get them and in rare cases it find one of those colors in the ground when you walk to the middle of the room, I didn't removed it because I guess it give us more random actions in our character to help agains a banishiment.



```
Global Const $YellowSize = 11 ;Size of the array
Global Const $YellowTable[$YellowSize] = [0xFFFF00,   0xEAEA00,   0xE1E100,    0xEEEE01,     0xE8DC3C,    0xDDDD00,   0xE8E800,   0xE9E900,   0xEBEB00,   0xE5E500,  0xFAFA00]
;                                         255-255-0   234-234-0   225-225-0    238-238-01    232-220-60   221-221-0   232-232-0   233-233-0   235-235-0   229-229-9  250-250-0
```

Loot() function:


```
If $pickupYellow = 1 Then
		   if $ResolutionRatio = 3 Then
			  If LootItem($yellow_1680) Then
				  $amarello = $amarello + 1
				  ContinueLoop
			   EndIf
			EndIf
			   ;Changes here
			   For $i = 0 to $YellowSize - 1
				  If LootItem($YellowTable[$i]) Then
					 $amarello = $amarello + 1
					 ContinueLoop
				  EndIf
			   Next
		EndIf
```

Remember to add a "Return True" before the last line of the function Loot(), to be exactly, before the "EndFunc ;==>Loot"

LootItem() function - Just added a Sleep() if it found the color, because sometimes you need to walk to the item, so it will give the function some time to walk->pickup the loot, not really necessary I guess, but might be better if for some reason you are far away from the item:



```
If Not @error Then
		MouseClick("left", $coords[0], $coords[1], 1, 10)
		Sleep(Random(1000,2000))
		Return True
	Else
```

In the main function of the "Kill Ghom" file I also added a variable just to hold the Loot() function return, because most of times looks like the script was executing the Loot() then walking to the middle of the room before the Loot() function ends since it had no return(void method), so it would like Try loot->Walk->Found a loot in the first Loot call->Walk Back->Get crazy and get TP, so it is just to really wait the Loot() function return, wich I made return True just in case(talked about that above):

Main loop


```
$dis_ent = false
   $loot_ok = false ;NEw variable
   local $kill_flag = False
.
.
If FightBoss() Then
				$TotalTime = $TotalTime + TimerDiff($TimeStart)
				$NumOfKills = $NumOfKills + 1
				Sleep(1000)
				$loot_ok = Loot()
				;Send("{PRINTSCREEN}")
				Sleep(1000)
				Gold()
				Sleep(1000)
				$loot_ok = Loot()
				Sleep(1000)
			Else
```

Last, but not least, it kind worries me about that spell spam that the script keep doing, 4-3-2-1, 4-3-2-1 all the time where we have some skills with a high cooldown(Following the build in the first post, like Akarant skill that it's 90 seconds(at least here in my character), so I created a cooldown checker based in the last time you casted that spell, as I said I'm not that good with this Pixel thing, I'm still doing some researchs about that, so I'm not checking the cooldown skill color, so the only thing that might happen here is, the script press the skill number(1,2,3 or 4) and for some reason it wasn't casted, so it will wait until the "Cooldown" in the script is good to try cast again, to be honest it didn't happened to me anymore after some adjustments that I made, so if you want to, you can use it and maybe make it less hardcoded too and maybe the possibility to edit it in the script GUI.

SO, let's go. In the GhomFights file, before the Func wizard():



```
If Not IsDeclared("usepotion") Then $usepotion = 1
If Not IsDeclared("$xratio") Then $xratio = 1
If Not IsDeclared("$yratio") Then $yratio = 1

#include <Date.au3> ;Library needed to get the system time

;The spells CD, might be changed, unfortunately I used the spells name, but it can be changed to a "neutral" name, like $Skill1_CD
Const $AKARANT_CD = 90
Const $JUDGMENT_CD = 20
Const $LAWS_OF_VALOR_CD = 30
Const $HEAVENS_FURY_CD = 20
;An default date to initialize the variables below
Const $Default_Date = "1970/01/01 [00:00:00]" ;Do not change this

;Variables that will hold the last time the spell was used - Set the default value to them in the first execution, didn't find anything to help this "shit code" on AutoIt Documentation
$last_Akarant = $Default_Date
$last_Judgment = $Default_Date
$last_Laws = $Default_Date
$last_Heavens = $Default_Date
```

I've added two new functions to help us to cleanup the crusader() function and to make it more realistic:



```
;Returns if we can cast the spell, parameters are, the last time we used the spell and the spell cooldown in seconds
Func canCast($lastCast, $cooldown)
   If(_DateDiff('s', $lastCast, _NowCalc()) > $cooldown) Then
	  Return True
   Else
	  Return False
   EndIf
EndFunc

;Function to verify all the 4 spells cooldown and cast them if you can cast, if you can cast it, it will wait some miliseconds to not spam spells and to avoid the next spell to not be casted, it press the Skill button twice because it's more efective after some tests that I made
Func castCrusaderSpells()
   If(canCast($last_Heavens, $HEAVENS_FURY_CD)) Then
	  $last_Heavens = _NowCalc()
	  Send("4")
	  Sleep(200)
	  Send("4")
	  Sleep(Random(700, 1000))
   EndIf


   If(canCast($last_Laws, $LAWS_OF_VALOR_CD)) Then
	  $last_Laws = _NowCalc()
	  Send("3")
	  Sleep(200)
	  Send("3")
	  Sleep(Random(700, 1000))
   EndIf


   If(canCast($last_Judgment, $JUDGMENT_CD)) Then
	  $last_Judgment = _NowCalc()
	  Send("2")
	  Sleep(200)
	  Send("2")
	  Sleep(Random(700, 1000))
   EndIf


   If(canCast($last_Akarant, $AKARANT_CD)) Then
	  $last_Akarant = _NowCalc()
	  Send("1")
	  Sleep(200)
	  Send("1")
	  Sleep(Random(700, 1000))
   EndIf

   Return True
EndFunc
```

With the two functions above, we can replace all the lines in the crusader() function like this:



```
Send("4")
Sleep(200)
Send("3")
Sleep(200)
Send("2")
Sleep(200)
Send("1")
```

To this simple line:



```
castCrusaderSpells()
```

An example how is the begining of my cusader() function:



```
Func crusader() ;Code by wasssaaa and tonyv
   HotKeySet("{F1}", "_Close")
	;Start Fight
	MouseClick("Left", Round(370 * $x_ratio) + Random(-10, 10), Round(600 * $y_ratio) + Random(-10, 10)) ; Move against wall
	Sleep(200)
	MouseMove(Round(728 * $x_ratio) + Random(-10, 10), Round(280 * $y_ratio) + Random(-10, 10)) ; Point mouse straight
	Sleep(5000)

	castCrusaderSpells()
	Sleep(Random(100,300))

	Send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
	Sleep(200)
	MouseDown("Right")
	$rflag = True
	Sleep(5000)
```

Also I added a lot of Random() codes, to again help us against a banishiment, so we won't always click in the same X/Y of the screen, anyway, I'm uploading the script I'm using atm with my changes, it's based in the version 241, if you think it's unecessary or abusive of my part I can remove the attachment.

Ps: It do NOT has any improvements from the original version 242 from the first post like the new "You are dead" check, so feel free to use it at your own risk.

Thanks and keep doing the great work : )

----------


## soulo

what setting is this for? ive been using the old one 236 because the more work the more bugged..




> Thank you for the update. While you were "afk" I fixed it myself adding more than 1 yellow color too, I'm using like 10 different yellows and it's working great(Didn't lose ANY yellow items, I just need to drop some legendary to check the color to add to the "color list" if necessary too.
> 
> I don't want to sound rude or something like that, but I made some improvements in the code here and feel free to use them in this script if you want to, I guess it will help everyone, but it's your script, so it's up to you hahaha
> 
> I will explain everything that I changed, so if you think it's usefull somehow, as I said, feel free to use.
> 
> First, I made a array of the yellow colors, so we don't need to add a lot of "If LootItem($yellow1) Then", $yellow2, etc,etc
> 
> On Constant files, removed the $yellow variable and created an array and a variable to hold the array size, so we dont need to hardcode it in the GhomRun.au3
> ...

----------


## tonyv82

> what setting is this for? ive been using the old one 236 because the more work the more bugged..


what doesn't work for you in 242 but works in 236?

----------


## NorthernExposed

242 is still not getting through quest selection. The old bot left ghom's lair directly hence was still in the "Breached Keep" questline. When you TP, it moves on to "Tremors of the Stone". So for me when it tries to reset the quest, it is moving down to select "Kill Ghom" like it used to. However, since you're past that questline, when it moves down there is no "Kill Ghom" subquest to select without actually moving up and opening the "Breached Keep" quest line submenu. As I see it in 1680x1050, the hang is caused by the fact it isn't opening the previous Quest line sub-menu.

I have attached a Screenshot of what the script faces in quest selection after Town Portal/Leave Game below.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/w2aipkb04q...2002.17.26.png

----------


## maozao

> what setting is this for? ive been using the old one 236 because the more work the more bugged..


My monitor has 1920x1080, but my game is using 1366x768 (16:9 Widescreen).
Texture, Shadow, Physics and Clutter Density are all "High", Anti-Alisign On, Low FX off

I just botted all the night(Got paragon 20->35 hahaha, yes, Im noob), got bugged after like 7 hours, something went wrong and it didn't left the game after I killed the Ghom, so it was stuck trying to select the quest while I was in town clicking like crazy in a wall hahaha, maybe a lag issue or something like that, I will keep checking that to see if I find the problem.

@Edit for Tony just in case it helps somehow:

Debug file:



```
Going to Boss
Boss Found
Ghoms Dead
Looting Items
Looting Gold
Right Quest
Right Quest
Right Quest
Wrong Quest
Preparing to Leave
Looking for Leave Menu
Leave Menu Found
selecting quest
Looking for Quest
checking if quest bug
bug found!!!!!
checking if disconnected
Looking for Quest
---------------------------------------------
```

Log file:



```
------------------------------------------
Total Kills : 247
Total Deaths: 0
Total Bugs  : 1
sec/kill    : 24.1
```

----------


## soulo

> what doesn't work for you in 242 but works in 236?


Quest error for 1650x loot pick up
Checking for disconnect

----------


## soulo

mazao did you do a color pickup for legendary

----------


## maozao

> mazao did you do a color pickup for legendary


Yes, it's not 100% yet I guess, and sometimes it clicks randomly on the screen like the Yellow items, but as I said some posts before, it's not bad since it will random our action sometimes.

In GhomConstants add these lines:



```
Global Const $LegendSize = 5
Global Const $LegendTable[$LegendSize] = [0xFF8000,  0xFC7F00,  0xFD7F00,  0xF97D00,  0xF57B00]
;										  Default    252-127-0  253-127-0  249-125-0  245-123-0
```

In Kill Ghom file, at Loot() function, change the lines of the "If $pickupLegend = 1 Then" block to:



```
If $pickupLegend = 1 Then
		    If LootItem($green) Then
				$equipo = $equipo + 1
				$legcount = $legcount - 1
				ContinueLoop
			EndIf

			For $i = 0 to $LegendSize - 1
			   If LootItem($LegendTable[$i]) Then
				  print("Looting Legend Item: " & $i)
				  $legendario = $legendario + 1
				  $legcount = $legcount - 1
				  ContinueLoop
			   EndIf
			Next
		EndIf
```

----------


## tonyv82

> Quest error for 1650x loot pick up
> Checking for disconnect


did you test 242? quest select specifically for 1650 was fix not too long ago, on my PC it works fine on 1650x1050.

----------


## Tyler Young

how do i make it loop so it just runs on its own

----------


## tonyv82

> how do i make it loop so it just runs on its own


what do you mean?, it does run on its own...

----------


## qweq

Hey! Firstly thanks for the bot.
It works perfectly on 1920*1080.
But I've got some issues on my vm with 1366*786 resolution.
First, That MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Open Game Settings", True), _GetCoord("Open Game Settings", False)) was a bit too quick, I delayed it a bit and it seems to work but maybe a detection of the screen before the click would be better and appropriate for lower config.
Secondly, I can't find why, and tried a lot of things to fix this but it never works, sometimes after WP at TKD3 my char got stuck on the door, like if it clicked on it and clicked a little further cancelling the click on the door. Tried to increase the sleep time after the first click but as i said, it doesn't work. Also the script keeps going > Go to boss > boss found > loot > TP out and get stuck at Town.
So maybe put here too a detection of the screen, or some kind of loop that until you aren't in the Ghom hallway after the door, it looks for it and click another time.

Thanks again, on 1920 no issues and really efficient.  :Smile:

----------


## tonyv82

> Hey! Firstly thanks for the bot.
> It works perfectly on 1920*1080.
> But I've got some issues on my vm with 1366*786 resolution.
> First, That MouseClick("left", _GetCoord("Open Game Settings", True), _GetCoord("Open Game Settings", False)) was a bit too quick, I delayed it a bit and it seems to work but maybe a detection of the screen before the click would be better and appropriate for lower config.
> Secondly, I can't find why, and tried a lot of things to fix this but it never works, sometimes after WP at TKD3 my char got stuck on the door, like if it clicked on it and clicked a little further cancelling the click on the door. Tried to increase the sleep time after the first click but as i said, it doesn't work. Also the script keeps going > Go to boss > boss found > loot > TP out and get stuck at Town.
> So maybe put here too a detection of the screen, or some kind of loop that until you aren't in the Ghom hallway after the door, it looks for it and click another time.
> 
> Thanks again, on 1920 no issues and really efficient.


working on exactly the things you suggested. its coming slow but its coming.

----------


## maozao

I was about to mention what @qweq said, sometimes after the waypoint it doesn't "use the yellow light", then it keep there using the spells, today I just woke up and my character was there attacking "the wind" hahaha, also it was getting stuck in the town too, it was kinda messing up before it press ESC to the Leave menu, I added some small delays around that function and made it press SPACE twice in the function that it does(dont really remember wich one now) and looks like it worked, it's just the Waypoint to Larder that is still happening sometimes.

Thanks

----------


## soulo

tonyv82 the reason why i use the older version is because this version still store blue item! instead of salaving them

----------


## maozao

> tonyv82 the reason why i use the older version is because this version still store blue item! instead of salaving them


Ohhh, yes, I forgot about this.

When using the "Salvage" option and "Loot LEgendary" items only, when your inventory gets full for some reason, like picking up wrong items, it send to stash all items Legendary and Rare, not only the legendary ones. I will take a look on this right now.

Edit: Just made a quick change (but I couldnt test yet) that might help with the problem above, it's wierd, but looks like it is not checking for the YellowChatcolor, so it doesn't really check the Yellow items, anyway, try this one @soulo, just change the function above with the code here:



```
Func StashingItems()
	print("Stashing Items")
	Local $startx = _GetCoord("Inv Square Start", True)
	Local $starty = _GetCoord("Inv Square Start", False)
	Local $movex = _GetCoord("Inv Square Size", True)
	Send("{Enter}{SHIFTDOWN}")
	$starty -= $movex
	For $i = 1 To 6
		$starty += $movex
		$startx = _GetCoord("Inv Square Start", True)
		For $k = 1 To 9
			Send("{BACKSPACE 5}")
			$startx += $movex
			MouseClick("left", $startx, $starty, 1, 0)
			Sleep(250)
			For $s = 1 To 3
			   If $pickupLegend = 1 Then
				$search = GetPix("ChatBoxStash", $LegendaryChatColor, 25)
				If IsArray($search) Then
					MouseClick("right", $startx, $starty)
					Sleep(250)
					MouseClick("right", $startx, $starty)
					ConsoleWrite("Legendary" & @CRLF)
					ContinueLoop
				EndIf

				$search = GetPix("ChatBoxStash", $GreenChatColor, 25)
				If IsArray($search) Then
					MouseClick("right", $startx, $starty)
					Sleep(250)
					MouseClick("right", $startx, $starty)
					ConsoleWrite("Green" & @CRLF)
					ContinueLoop
				 EndIf
			  EndIf

			  If $pickupBlue = 1 Then
				 $search = GetPix("ChatBoxStash", $GemChatColor, 25)
				If IsArray($search) Then
					MouseClick("right", $startx, $starty)
					Sleep(250)
					MouseClick("right", $startx, $starty)
					ConsoleWrite("GEM" & @CRLF)
					ContinueLoop
				 EndIf
			  EndIf

			Next
		Next
	Next
	Send("{SHIFTUP}{BACKSPACE 5}{Enter}")
	Return True
EndFunc   ;==>StashingItems
```

----------


## tonyv82

> tonyv82 the reason why i use the older version is because this version still store blue item! instead of salaving them


thanks maozao for the help, its not it thow.

the problem is that it thinks the blue item is a gem. you need to delete lines 617-624 in the main file.

those are the lines (they will not be in the next version): 



```
				$search = GetPix("ChatBoxStash", $GemChatColor, 25)
				If IsArray($search) Then
					MouseClick("right", $startx, $starty)
					Sleep(250)
					MouseClick("right", $startx, $starty)
					ConsoleWrite("GEM" & @CRLF)
					ContinueLoop
				EndIf
```

----------


## maozao

The 0x6969FF($blue) color isn't for the uncommon items like Gems? Or it' checking for the blue magic items ? To be honest I never checked that option because Ghom doesn't drop Gems(at least I never saw), so I don't know if it's for gems or blue items.

But anyway, the code I posted above should be used for sure, because you do not want to stash Yellow Items if you are not picking them up, so if some of them are collected by the script by a mistake or whatever, it should keep in your inventory so it can sell/salvage them, but, as I said, the Yellow items are not been checked to stash/salvage them, which should be also I guess.

----------


## tonyv82

> The 0x6969FF($blue) color isn't for the uncommon items like Gems? Or it' checking for the blue magic items ? To be honest I never checked that option because Ghom doesn't drop Gems(at least I never saw), so I don't know if it's for gems or blue items.
> 
> But anyway, the code I posted above should be used for sure, because you do not want to stash Yellow Items if you are not picking them up, so if some of them are collected by the script by a mistake or whatever, it should keep in your inventory so it can sell/salvage them, but, as I said, the Yellow items are not been checked to stash/salvage them, which should be also I guess.


it never stashed yellow items so i don't understand you. the problem was only with blue and it is fixed now.

----------


## maozao

My script was stashing the Yellow Items when it was been looted, I will check it right now to confirm that, but I'm almost sure it's stashing them.

Edit:

It's wierd, today I woke up with a lot of yellow items on my stash, now testing with my inventory full it is not even stashing the legendary items, maybe it's not finding the correct color, I will take a look on that again.

Edit 2:

It was not recognizing the Legendary Chat Color, so I made an array like in my post on Page 13 for legendary chat colors, in case someone needs:



```
Global Const $LegendaryChatSize = 3
Global Const $LegendaryChatColor[$LegendaryChatSize] = [0xFF8000,  0xD26A01,  0x9E5104]
;                                                       Default,   210-106-1  158-81-4
```

----------


## tonyv82

> My script was stashing the Yellow Items when it was been looted, I will check it right now to confirm that, but I'm almost sure it's stashing them.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It's wierd, today I woke up with a lot of yellow items on my stash, now testing with my inventory full it is not even stashing the legendary items, maybe it's not finding the correct color, I will take a look on that again.
> 
> Edit 2:
> 
> It was not recognizing the Legendary Chat Color, so I made an array like in my post on Page 13 for legendary chat colors, in case someone needs:
> ...


never had a problem like this.

is anybody else experiencing this?
maybe its just the result of all the changes you made.

BTW do you know that the colors in jpg screenshot file are not the correct colors, and if you take your colors from there it rarely going to work.

----------


## vampchen

hey tony, 
first of all very very nice work what u have done here !

My question is, could someone update or add builds for DH, WD, BARB etc ?
would be awesome !

thanks

----------


## tonyv82

> hey tony, 
> first of all very very nice work what u have done here !
> 
> My question is, could someone update or add builds for DH, WD, BARB etc ?
> would be awesome !
> 
> thanks


we are working on 2 things now:
1. users select when to activate a skill/mouse click and where the mouse should be at that time.
2. spam skills 1-4 and switch between left click and right click according to resource level.

these will work with any build. if you have a specific build you want me to add, post a link to it with optional notes on how to use it and i will add it as soon as i can.

----------


## soulo

Getting a lot of disconnecting issue with 2.42 resolution 1650 character wiz anyone else

----------


## maozao

> Getting a lot of disconnecting issue with 2.42 resolution 1650 character wiz anyone else


Disconnecting isn't a script issue, it's something with your connection or Blizzard is facing DDoS attacks again.

----------


## soulo

run perfect with 236. =/ maybe making game to fast?

----------


## tonyv82

> Getting a lot of disconnecting issue with 2.42 resolution 1650 character wiz anyone else


when during the run does it disconnect?
if the bot is still running when you see it press F5, the bot will take a true color screenshot. then close the bot and send it to me.

the game disconnects when there is no activity for a while, maybe the bot is stuck->no activity->disconnect, it may still be the bot.

----------


## Sorilea

Hello. Great work on the bot!

I've run into a few issues and know nothing about coding so perhaps some help can be given.

I am a wizard running this bot on 1680x1050.


first off, the bot usualy runs fine, but afther a while he fails to click the "game settings" button afther he has left a ghom kill game. The bot clicks the location of that button, but it does it a bit to earlie before the screen is totaly loaded and clickable (i guess). and then he proceeds as normal as if it had actualy managed to click that button. 
That is the only time it fails.


Secondly, is there a interval check to see if im below 50% hp and if he should use potion?? think i saw that mentioned. anyway he rarely use potion for me under 50% hp and he delays the use of potion so much that i die on T5 and it forces me to do this on T4 instead of T5. would be nice if he used a potion on 20% hp.


third and most mechanicly.. 

Could i please have some help with optimizing the ghom fight. 

You know the usual pattern, he runs a bit forward, a bit back, etc.. 
I would be really happy if i could get some help so he just stands still at the start location of the room and just stands there, buffs, and then spams mouse 1 or mouse 2.

- to further clearify.
the bot is setup with that archon spec in mind(?..), but for me its better to spam arcane missiles the entire fight. optimaly with my serpent sparker wand and two hydras active. 
I tried a bit with my serpentsparker wand, but the bot dosent want to spawn two hydras, so that was useless. further, afther the kill the bot misstakes mammoth hydra for loot, and proceeds to trying to loot and click on the hydra until it despawns, then he loots the ghom loot and proceeds at normal. (i guess this has to do with yellow colours, so i just removed that spell from my build, takes to much time waiting for them to despawn)

I swaped hydra with the slow time bubble, but because of the movement of the bot he moves forward, casts buffs and the slow time bubble, then moves back and outside of the bubbles aoe range.
So i'd like for the bot to just stand completly still instead of doing that forward and backwards running in the start. can it be done easily?  :Smile: 


Thanks for helping.


edit for easier reading

----------


## Sorilea

Hello again. 
I have experimented further. my spec was 1-3 buffs, 4 meteor(filler spell instead of auto attack), mouse1 slowtime, mouse 2 magic missile.
that caused confusion where the character moves back to the gate in the room and out of the slowtime bubble. i changed to 4 slowtime and mouse1 meteor. it had possitive effect. he now actualy manages to land that meteor (instead of casting it behind the gate at the start of the room, the damage is nonimportant but its nice that it lands the hit) and the he runs to the back of the room and casts the slowtime bubble and stands in it for the entire duration. 


there are some wierd things going on.

afther auto attacking the boss for a while, perhaps 10-20 sec, the character stops attacking. is this because the intial bot sequence is: Go archon mode > right click for duration > left click? how can i bypass it?


when my character starts auto attacking he just shoots straight out in the air - for me the boss often move a tiny tiny bit south or south\east to punch my templar. I simply miss A LOT of shots until the boss starts wandering closer to me. 
Some times i dont hit a single missile on him, most of the times only one of the three missile hit him until he moves closer.


he still have problem afther a few runs with clicking on the 'game settings' to chose correct quest

----------


## maozao

Try to not use your templar and see if it gets better, the bot will "lure" the boss to the gate, this way it won't walk for too many directions and you won't miss attacks.

Also, try to follow the build in the first post, generaly it might help you.

----------


## Sorilea

The problem with not clicking game settings afther comming out from a game, and the problem with not using hp potion at all most of the times (its soooo random and sooo needed) is the two key factors my bot cant do more than 4-6 cycles of runs. 





> Try to not use your templar and see if it gets better, the bot will "lure" the boss to the gate, this way it won't walk for too many directions and you won't miss attacks.
> 
> Also, try to follow the build in the first post, generaly it might help you.



Done additonal testing. Found out templar dosent disturb ghom move pattern, tested with bot and tested manualy for better positioning in the start. tested enchantress and scoundrell and the fight doesent change and the problems dosent change. The only change is that I dont have the templars 300k healing and die and have to move down several torment levels to be able to do the fight stationary.

I've tested with several builds and I've tried the mentioned archon build with many different gear setups, it allways force me to drop down in torment level if I dont want to die. Archon is for either a) kill many enemies to increase your dmg and go on a rampage. or b) go in melee range and utilize the combustion rune's explotion on a high hp target before you continue to try to burn it down (requiers wyr set to to keep imp. arch. rune). On this fight, if you would use archon, the Improved Archon rune would be the choise and no wyr set would gimp your potential dps.

The archon build is not what you want for this fight.

For single target high hp targets you want this: Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III 
And you also want this offhand: Mirrorball - Game Guide - Diablo III
Glass Cannon passive can be replaced with audacity, it might bump a player up\down a torment level, has to be tested individualy as its gear based. 
The meteor is a placeholder in the spec. it can be exchanged with anything. I can not manipulate the bot to use teleport good, like i did with swapping bubble\meteor place. But idealy teleport would be there, so we can teleport away when the initial gass cloud lands and from there auto attack magic missiles untill boss is dead.

A optimal fight is, auto attack at start, teleport to a distance from the boss when the first gass cloud comes, auto attacks until boss is dead. the templar heals you twice and hp potion used at 30-20% hp. this is viable autoattack 'afk' strat up to torment 5 with great gear for quick kills. I belive it requiers less 'click steps' then the current run of actions. is there a way I can make him buff before the fight?

Still, all that is just discussion. The two pointers at the top is what breaks the bot as of now.

I apreaciate the communication, i hope i dont come out to hard. please tell me if there are ways i can help or describe anything better.

----------


## maozao

Not sure if I understood you, but I modified a little bit the wizard fight with this build that you posted: Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III

I tested on my noob wizard, that's basically what it does:

Enter int he boss room, sumon the Familiar, uses the Magic weapon and the Energy armor, then it will use one meteor in the boss, move back to the wall(to avoid the poison a little bit) and it will keep attacking with the Magic Missle and the Meteor again if you have enough arcane power.

Try this file attached in this post and check if its get better, make a backup of your GhomFights.au3 just in case and replace with this one inside the .rar file(The forum doesn't allow to attach .au3 files, so I had to zip it.

If it still not been the way you like, try to post the steps that you want the script does, this way I can try to help you with the edits.

----------


## soulo

hmm i find the arcane works prertty good. but i just need to fix the pot correction for 2.36 since i keep getting d/c and tony i couldnt capture it.

----------


## Lamboot

When banking items, why not do check label "account bound"? all important items have this label including gems, mats.

----------


## tonyv82

i haven't been here in 2 days (i have a test tomorrow) and i see some fight issues, are all of them resolved by maozao or you guys still need help?





> When banking items, why not do check label "account bound"? all important items have this label including gems, mats.


if you point at an item it will show the item window but also the item you are wearing, in this case it will stash any items if you have a leg in its slot but the item is not.




> The problem with not clicking game settings afther comming out from a game, and the problem with not using hp potion at all most of the times (its soooo random and sooo needed) is the two key factors my bot cant do more than 4-6 cycles of runs.


in file "Kill Ghom All Resolutions v2.1.au3" line 155 is the time to wait before clicking "game settings"

it says: 
Sleep(1000)

if you want it to click later by one second change it to 
Sleep(2000)

if it still doesn't work go for 3 seconds:
Sleep(3000)

----------


## tonyv82

> hmm i find the arcane works prertty good. but i just need to fix the pot correction for 2.36 since i keep getting d/c and tony i couldnt capture it.


when you see the DC (doesn't matter haw long after it happened) just press F5. then press F1 to close the bot.

why couldn't you capture it?

----------


## Sorilea

> Not sure if I understood you, but I modified a little bit the wizard fight with this build that you posted: Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III
> 
> I tested on my noob wizard, that's basically what it does:
> 
> Enter int he boss room, sumon the Familiar, uses the Magic weapon and the Energy armor, then it will use one meteor in the boss, move back to the wall(to avoid the poison a little bit) and it will keep attacking with the Magic Missle and the Meteor again if you have enough arcane power.
> 
> Try this file attached in this post and check if its get better, make a backup of your GhomFights.au3 just in case and replace with this one inside the .rar file(The forum doesn't allow to attach .au3 files, so I had to zip it.
> 
> If it still not been the way you like, try to post the steps that you want the script does, this way I can try to help you with the edits.




I tried your script, thank you very much for taking your personal tiem to help me. But, buddy, did you really change it in any way? the fight dident change in any way for me with your script :\. about this 'to avoid the poison a little bit' is not working, he still runs back to the gates and stands in the poison. there is no standing 'some' in the poison, or 'im just a tiny foot into the poison' - either your in it or your not. As of now, on T5, my bot lose 1\3 of his HP before even doing a single attack, and that is only because the bot is configured to stand afk in the poison for 1 sec before doing anything, then he runs a bit aimlessly forward and backwards, all while being in poison, and then finaly he attacks. But not before i've lost 1\3 of my hp. that stupid 'afk hp loss' + the fact the bot dosent use potions - this drops me 1-2 torment levels. If we could make him moved totaly out of the damage of the poison when it spawns, this would be huuuge improvement to allow the bot higher torment levels.


I will try to get the time later today, to take screenshots and do some drawing on them to explain exactly what i mean about this fight.

----------


## tonyv82

am i the only one here who used:
Mara&#39;s Kaleidoscope - Game Guide - Diablo III
??
using it means ghom at t6 cant kill you. until you get the gear not to die at t6 this is the answer.

----------


## maozao

> I tried your script, thank you very much for taking your personal tiem to help me. But, buddy, did you really change it in any way? the fight dident change in any way for me with your script :\. about this 'to avoid the poison a little bit' is not working, he still runs back to the gates and stands in the poison. there is no standing 'some' in the poison, or 'im just a tiny foot into the poison' - either your in it or your not. As of now, on T5, my bot lose 1\3 of his HP before even doing a single attack, and that is only because the bot is configured to stand afk in the poison for 1 sec before doing anything, then he runs a bit aimlessly forward and backwards, all while being in poison, and then finaly he attacks. But not before i've lost 1\3 of my hp. that stupid 'afk hp loss' + the fact the bot dosent use potions - this drops me 1-2 torment levels. If we could make him moved totaly out of the damage of the poison when it spawns, this would be huuuge improvement to allow the bot higher torment levels.
> 
> I will try to get the time later today, to take screenshots and do some drawing on them to explain exactly what i mean about this fight.


As I said, I changed just some things, like to not spam useless spells(since the 3 first spells duration is 10 minutes) and basically it will use the meteor where you spawn, that means the poison is there, then it will walk to the gate normally, because THEORICALY the poison won't be there yet, so it will keep attacking the boss.

If you want to keep avoiding the poison smoke, then I GUESS it won't be possible, it's a pixel based script, so it won't be that easy to detect it and then find a good stand to walk and fight the boss until its dead.

Remember, it's a script, not a manually hunt, so if you need to drop torment levels, do it, the important thing is to give you advantage when you are not at the computer, not to hunt perfectly, don't get me wrong, but I guess that as fast you can kill the Ghom better it is, droping torment levels means that you will get less exp/gold PER KILL, but if you kill it fast means that you might get more exp/gold in the same time you would in other torment levels.

Don't get me wrong, I"m a noob on diablo, I can kill ghom on Torment 4 manually and I use my script on Torment 2 or 3 sometimes, but most of times on 2, because if kills it fast and my exp/gold hour is better while using the script, of course manually i would make more, but since I"m sleeping, if it finds 1 legendary and get 1 level, for me it's good, I was afk =D

Anyway, try to explain better how you want to fight the Ghom, I would forget about the poison avoidance all the time, but I can give a try, if you post the SS's explaining I can give a try =)




> am i the only one here who used:
> Mara's Kaleidoscope - Game Guide - Diablo III
> ??
> using it means ghom at t6 cant kill you. until you get the gear not to die at t6 this is the answer.


Wow, that is the perfect item to use against Ghom for sure hahahaha, I wish I had one to increase my torment level xD

----------


## Lamboot

> if you point at an item it will show the item window but also the item you are wearing, in this case it will stash any items if you have a leg in its slot but the item is not.


ofcourse scan only item window next to pointer. not scan item window for item worn

----------


## tonyv82

> ofcourse scan only item window next to pointer. not scan item window for item worn


this is a good option, to do this i have to look for an image with "account bound" next to the mouse, now the bot looks for pixels and there is no image search in it (this will be done in the next bot me and my friends are building from scratch).

for now there are no issues with stashing that i know of, stashing blue items has a simple fix so as programmers say: if it works, don't fix it

----------


## Lamboot

> to do this i have to look for an image with "account bound" next to the mouse, now the bot looks for pixels and there is no image search in it (this will be done in the next bot me and my friends are building from scratch).


not search image of text. color of "account bound" text is unique. only this text is colored grey 128 128 128. everything else is white. only look for one single color to check if it is bankable item. works for hires 1080 works with lowres 720.

----------


## maozao

I've worked with a script on AutoIT based in image search in the past, but it didn't work good to be honest, mainly with different resolutions, I hope you can get it working or course.

----------


## Sorilea

Thank you for the sleeptimer Tony, it has helped with the runs. The bot still maulfunction at times, I dont know why, I think it gets stuck at some step, because by looks it has idled into a afk disconnect. At most I think 44 runs before maulfunction is the best i have had, but usualy its max 10-20 before it stops. Perhaps it's a timer issue for me again?

Another thing is that some times earlie in the boss fight he will just go to menu and choose leave game, then continue to next game as normal, strange?


anyway

here are some pictures and some info and some suggestions so perhaps you guys can help me with the Bot


This is a move'bugg' where the bot waste a lot of time.
imgur: the simple image sharer
Because the boss allways dies on top of me this behavior is extreme waste of time.


The hp potion bugg 
imgur: the simple image sharer
Here he cant kill the boss because of bad wasted time in start, bad attack pattern and eventualy no hp potion. You can see it is t4 so its a bit embarrasing to die like that. On t5 with pure auto attacks from start, I dont need a hp potion to win the fight.


Here I show what I mean by bad attack pattern.
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
If we can have the bot never run to point B and C, that would be great - He would still miss at times with the same attack pattern, but not as much and it would be a straight up performance increase to not move from A.


Here are some optimization sugestions etc.

The Build for easy ghom kills on all torment levels: imgur: the simple image sharer. Need Mirrorball - Game Guide - Diablo III that you can get from gamble. Then stack fire% on gear and magic missile% on Belt Legs and OffHand for max damage.
The optional skills: -Hydra -Energy Armor's Prismatic Armor Rune -Conflagration -Blur -Elemental Exposure(EE).
If you dont struggle with survivability swap Energy Armor's Prismatic Armor Rune to the Pinpoint Barrier for 5% crit.
The passives Conflag, blur and ElementalE are optional with Glass Cannon and Audacity. 
Conflag trumphs Audacity unless you kill slow and fight the boss in melee for a long time. Glass cannon can make or break you, swap with Blur at own testing. If you have the Amulet that make you absorb poison damage you can take Glass cannon. Elemental Exposure is best if you have a Thunderfury with cold damage, then you get Lightning Fire and Cold from your weapon and EE will give you 15% dmg. 

For the last skill where you can see hydra, most people want to go for Frost Nova with Frozen Mist rune. Frozen Mist puts cold damage on the ground for 8 sec, giving you 5% more damage from Elemental Exposure if you dont have a Cold Damage weapon. If you have a Cold Damage weapon, go for Frost Nova Bone Chill rune - For the two second duration of Frost Nova the Boss will take 33% more damage, use it when boss is at 10-15% hp to burst him down or if the fight is slow use it two times, once as soon as he is in your range and the last at around 10-15% hp.

The better option is Hydra, but you need a Serpent's Sparker - Game Guide - Diablo III Serpent Sparker, and optimaly one with Cold Damage. If you have this it is by far a better option than Thunderfury.

What I see as a optimal Scripted fight - 
imgur: the simple image sharer


Thats all for now. 
Are there any easy steps to make Bot not move at all from the fight starts untill boss is dead? buff before the fight? That would make me able to do T5. 
How about do the attackcycle I mentioned? 
And also what about all the extra moves he do afther boss is dead? That would sertainly increase run per day by a lot. 
Lastly, my bot maulfunctions afther X runs, as I mentioned, so how can we solve this?

Thanks for reading.

----------


## tonyv82

> Thank you for the sleeptimer Tony, it has helped with the runs. The bot still maulfunction at times, I dont know why, I think it gets stuck at some step, because by looks it has idled into a afk disconnect. At most I think 44 runs before maulfunction is the best i have had, but usualy its max 10-20 before it stops. Perhaps it's a timer issue for me again?
> 
> Another thing is that some times earlie in the boss fight he will just go to menu and choose leave game, then continue to next game as normal, strange?
> 
> 
> anyway
> 
> here are some pictures and some info and some suggestions so perhaps you guys can help me with the Bot
> 
> ...


1. i need to know where the bot gets stack to fix the afk DC. you can watch the bot or use a screen capture program (this is what i use).
2. looting:
in the main file lines 123 and 124 are for looting if you kill ghom away from you. since you kill him close you don't need them and they only cause trouble. delete the tow lines.
Loot()
Sleep(1000)

3. HP and fight: if you are using the original GhomFights file:
HP: in the fight file line 53 is empty, write:
UseHealthPot()
in that line.

going against the wall:
delete line 22:
MouseClick("Left", Round(390 * $x_ratio), Round(510 * $y_ratio)) ; Move against wall


if you are not using the original file, send me the file you are using and i will optimize it for you.


most important is to figure out where the bot gets stack.

----------


## Sorilea

Did a few test runs before I have to head out. I watch him die cus not using HP potion again.

It's good that he no longer runs back to the gate  :Smile:  how about eliminating that one step forward as well?  :Smile: 

Seems he no longer do all those random loot moves, but he still do run into the middle of the room.

----------


## maozao

> Did a few test runs before I have to head out. I watch him die cus not using HP potion again.
> 
> It's good that he no longer runs back to the gate  how about eliminating that one step forward as well? 
> 
> Seems he no longer do all those random loot moves, but he still do run into the middle of the room.


If the move against the wall was at line 22, then just remove the line 19 into the wizard function and it won't step forward:
MouseClick("left")

He walks into the room so it might pickup the gold droped by Ghom, I wouldn't remove this move, because if for some reason the Ghom dies far from you, it will walk and check the drop(Loot()) again, but if you removed the second Loot() as Tony mentioned and you don't really care about the money dropped, just remove the two lines near of the 123-124 that Tony said above, probably lines 121-122:

Gold()
Sleep(1000)

----------


## Sorilea

I still cant get the bot to run for long durations. A few times I come home, and he is stuck here Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting screen taken with the F5 from the Bot
We changed the timer for clicking ''game settings'' as that was a problem I had earlier but we solved it. Perhaps it is a timer issue again from when he teleports away from boss room to loading up the town screen or around there?

Some other times he will start the fight vs the boss, then shortly afther he will go to menu and choose leave game and then continue to next game as normal.

I added UseHealthPot() to line 53 and It dident help: potion use is still random is hell.
#include <GhomFights.au3>
#include <ScreenCapture.au3>
UseHealthPot()
; Config variables
$amuletes = IniRead("config.ini", "Settings", "amuletes", 1)
$usepotion = IniRead("config.ini", "Settings", "usepotion", 0)


Another very, very, anoying thing that happens: some times the script wont shut down with the F1 button or pause with F2. So the script continues to try do to mouse moves and I desperately try to shut down the script manualy.. its SUTCH A HASSLE it makes my brain hurt..  :Smile: 


I deleted line 121-124 and this solved all problems with bot running aimlessly around so much, thanks a lot. 
Another small problem happens from this, as I said earlier the bot will try to loot my hydra; now he loots legendary items, yellow items, then try to loot my hydra and moves the screen to far so he dosent loot blue items (not really something I care about). This is all part of a bigger pictures regarding the fight script where he do some buff moves or mouse 1 clicks afther a long time in the fight, thats when he spawns the hydra he tries to loot. the first hydras summoned in the fight has despawned by this time and I'd like for him to not recast these hydras late in the game (mouse 1 clicks) or optimal, not try to loot them but still spawn them.

Thanks to you guys I've learned some coding and I'm starting to get a understanding of how the fightscript works.

Here is my own edited wiz fight and ill write some explanation and questions along


Func wizard()
HotKeySet("{F1}", "_Close")
Sleep(100)
Send("4") <--------- here we use Slow Time bubble from the start of the fight to make runs quicker
MouseMove(Round(902 * $x_ratio), Round(192 * $y_ratio)) ; Move mouse straight <------------- are these coordinates taken from AutoHotKey's WindowSpy?? If yes, I can optimize my own attack pattern
Sleep(100)
; Buffs
Send("1")
Sleep(30)
Send("2")
Sleep(35)
Send("3")
Sleep(40)
Send("{SHIFTDOWN}") <-------- here, from shitdown to shiftup, ive edited so the script is compatible with double hydra, and people without hydra wont suffer.
Sleep(100)
MouseClick("left")
Sleep(455) <<<<<<---------------- has to be edited by each individual to match their Attacks Per Second so they dont idle between casting two hydras, or put to sleep(0) if not using hydra at all
Mouseclick("left")
Send("{SHIFTUP}")
Sleep(100)

This is where it starts getting complicated and I no longer dear to mess with this part

Can anyone explain the rest of this code to me - I'm thinking about what the $TmpTOT = TimerInit() command is and how to manipulate it?

$TmpTOT = TimerInit()
Sleep(200)
MouseMove(Round(823 * $x_ratio), Round(232 * $y_ratio)) ; Point mouse straight
Send("1"); Use keyboard skill in number 1...|
Sleep(200)........................................................| <--- these 4 |'s - I dont understand how they enter the fight. They seem to be some failsafe in case the bot dosent kill ghom with archon mode. I'm experiencing that if I use to much time killing ghom, Bot will recast mouse 1 but stop to auto attack boss with Mouse2 (where my magic missile is) and then die and go to next game.
Send("2")..........................................................|
$questcomplete = False
MouseDown("right")........................................|


This stuff.. more TmpTOT stuff that I'm sure id love to edit some but I dont understand

$tmpTimeOut = False
Do
$coord = PixelSearch(Round(560 * $x_ratio), Round(540 * $y_ratio), Round(630 * $x_ratio), Round(580 * $y_ratio), $questcompleteclr, 10)
If @error Then
SearchHealthBar()
UseHealthPot()
$tmpTime = Random(150, 300, 1)

Sleep($tmpTime)
if $tmpTimeOut = False Then	Send("1")
Sleep(37)
If TimerDiff($TmpTOT) > 20000 Then
if $tmpTimeOut = False Then
$tmpTimeOut = True
Send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
MouseDown("right")
MouseDown("Left")
EndIf
EndIf

If IsPlayerDead() Then

if $tmpTimeOut = True Then
MouseUp("Left")
Send("{SHIFTUP}")
EndIf
Return False
EndIf
Else
MouseUp("right")
if $tmpTimeOut = True Then
MouseUp("Left")
Send("{SHIFTUP}")
EndIf
$questcomplete = True
Sleep(10)
EndIf
Until $questcomplete

Return True
EndFunc ;==>wizard



Maozao removing line 19 dosent work to prevent the bot from moving forward from point A. Line 19 was to cast Hydra (doubled for double hydras in my script) but at least I learned how to get my double hydras.

I've learned something from this about the script.

There is no step in any classes fight script that makes the Bot move from point A to point B. I'm pretty sure?? In my script the -very first- thing that happens is the Slow Time bubble with "4" and before he do this, he will move from A to B. I dont see that move command anywhere, in any classes fight script. So that A to B move has to be a coded elsewhere but I cant find it and stop it.

----------


## tonyv82

we are aware and working on all the issues, just give us time.

pleas! don't post large segment of code in the forum, this forum is not for programmers.
if you want to post your fight, just post the file in a zip, no big code in the comments.

----------


## jpitty

There's a problem with the wizard fight if the fight lasts longer than archon. Like the previous poster said. When you have MouseDown(Right), and MouseDown(Left) active at the same time, MouseDown(Left) trumps MouseDown(Right), causing only one to be active.
I tried a few quick fixes, but nothing seemed to really work. I'll have to take a better look when I get home from work.

----------


## maozao

That's why you must use the build in the first post, it was made to avoid problems like that, also, try to use spells that find the targetm so you won't miss the attacks, if I'm not wrong Wizard has some rune that does that.

@Sorilea
As I said, it MIGHT be at line 19, if nto, just find the function "MouseClick("left")" as mentioned in my last post.

@Thread
I also get stuck in the same place as Sorilea: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

And I saw it happening once, it doesn't open the "Leave menu" and it says "Leave menu found", so it will click in the leave menu that is closed that makes it walk near the stash, then it will try to open the "Game Setting" and will keep clicking the "Arrow Down" to find the Ghom mission, but since it enters in an infinite loop it keep walking in this place of the SS.

So basically it "find" the leave menu, but it wasn't there.

Also, I saw that in some cases the IsGhomQuest() returns the "Bug found!!!!", you could do someting to start all over again if it finds a bug in the script, because most of times that I'm stuck somewhere, it found that it was bugged, so we could simple re-start everything, like leave the game, wait X seconds and then select the quest, etc if necessary.

----------


## Crashoveryd

profil monk for the bot ?

----------


## tonyv82

> profil monk for the bot ?


use your monk and see if other profiles come close.

----------


## IPwnbeast

Hey, my computer lags a bit more than everyone else's, wondering if the timers can be modified?

----------


## tonyv82

> Hey, my computer lags a bit more than everyone else's, wondering if the timers can be modified?


yes, just say when...

----------


## izib

so kinda a weird question.

i posted this in the help with macro section but got no reply.

i am making a simple macro but i would like to know when i have it paused or not

for the life of me i can not figure out how you get the print function in this macro to work  :Smile:  

yes i am an idiot !

anyways can you show me whats being called to make the print work? 

i just want my simple macro to show me on the screen when i have it paused or not...

thanks in advance!!

----------


## maozao

It's the AutoIt "ToolTip" function if Im not wrong, take a look in their Docs

----------


## izib

> It's the AutoIt "ToolTip" function if Im not wrong, take a look in their Docs


awesome that was it. thank you for steering me in the right direction.

i do not mind reading to learn how to do it. but i just had no clue how that was getting put on the screen!

thanks for the help

----------


## tonyv82

update:
working on a new bot that works with image recognition, for now i see it works match better and faster.
in the new bot:
one more resolution: 1920x1200
no more timers: the bot will verify screen before clicking.
and many more features.

will be out soon

----------


## B_Radical

Is the use potions function currently working? My wizard rarely seems to heal and it would make a huge difference in the Torment difficulty I could play.

----------


## tonyv82

> Is the use potions function currently working? My wizard rarely seems to heal and it would make a huge difference in the Torment difficulty I could play.


in ghomFights file, add:
UseHealthPot()

in lines 53 and 41, they should be empty and this should raise the potion usage

----------


## maozao

The wrath recognition isn't that acurate too, sometimes it keep using the "LEft click" spell even when I'm with my wrath full, so looks like it's not finding the color or something like that, but sometimes it works perfectly, when the my wrath gets full it keep spamming the "Right click" until it's empty again.

----------


## B_Radical

> in ghomFights file, add:
> UseHealthPot()
> 
> in lines 53 and 41, they should be empty and this should raise the potion usage


Thank you. I will try this and report back.

----------


## tonyv82

> The wrath recognition isn't that acurate too, sometimes it keep using the "LEft click" spell even when I'm with my wrath full, so looks like it's not finding the color or something like that, but sometimes it works perfectly, when the my wrath gets full it keep spamming the "Right click" until it's empty again.


will be match better in the next version

----------


## tonyv82

hi all,

we are working on a system to let you guys control how the fight is done. we need your input on how you want to do that.
one is a table, example: 
4 is a buff for the beginning of the fight only. and a sequence 2->3->1 every 10 sec with 10 msec between them. right mouse is pressed every 1 sec and left mouse is held after 10 msec and repeats hold every 1 sec.
this is the way to describe this:


```
skill|buff|delay|repeat|hold|
-----|----|-----|------|----|
    L|    | 10  | 1000 | x  |
-----|----|-----|------|----|
    R|    | 0   | 1000 |    |
-----|----|-----|------|----|
    1|    | 20  |10000 |    |
-----|----|-----|------|----|
    2|    | 0   |10000 |    |
-----|----|-----|------|----|
    3|    | 10  |10000 |    |
-----|----|-----|------|----|
    4| x  |     |      |    |
-----|----|-----|------|----|
```

one more option is to show a sequence and select if run it every x time or if all skills are available or at a resource level.

we don't know how to do this yet and if you guys have any ideas please share them.

----------


## maozao

Maybe you can use my code to check the spells cooldown, so the script will press the spell everytime it is ok to be casted, the only problem that I explain there is that maybe it might not cast the spell if it press all spells too fast, so if that happen and you have a 10 sec spell cooldown, it will wait another 10 seconds to try cast it again, but you can easily improve it using the spell image I guess, but would require a "fixed" build for each class, wich would remove the flexibility for the fight that you are looking for, so maybe the spell cooldown can be used, I made some changes to cast the spells slowly and it's just working perfectly, I don't miss any spell cast.

Doing that with the spells, then you just need to focus in the R/L spells, with that you don't need to care about how long it will press the LClick, but WHEN it will press the Right click, the left click spell you won't waste mana/wrath or whatever you character uses, so you will use that untill you have mana/wrath full(or almost full) to use the right click spell, which you will use untill you have no mana/wrath again.

For those vocations that just need to buff before the fight, you can add an option before it makes the last click to enter at Ghom's room to cast the spells there, like the guy some posts ago that were using 3 spells that had 10 minutes duration, so he didn't have to cast those spells during the fight, only 1 spell was been used.

I guess it can be easily done(besides the spell cooldown recognizer and the full mana/wrath recognizer that I have no idea if its easy or not), just add some fields in the GUI so people can set their spell 1~2~3~4 delays and the script will cast it, also you can make like a checkbox for each spells that means "Cast once" or "Buff before boss", so if that checkbox is checked it will cast that spell once and before to enter at Ghom's room, otherwise it will keep using while fighting the boss.

More informations about the cooldown system that I mentioned is here in this post: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post3103356 (Ghom bot v2v2)

----------


## maozao

Any news in the new version with the images reader?

----------


## tonyv82

we have an alpha version, the beta will be released soon.

expected features:
1. customizable key bindings for skills, potions.
2. stashing does not need a slot number. Items will be stashed at the first available location.
3. ghom fights will have an option to click on ghom (the bot will track him on the screen)
4. potion use is automated, will use it at 40% health.
5. match faster- less idle time (will wait for specific screen), no predetermined delay times.
6. every click and key press is tested for effect, so it the bot gets stuck it will know and handle it.
7. better GUI, including options for advance users.
8. a tool to easily add more resolutions.
9. stashing will not go over all inventory slots, it will go only to unidentified items and legendary potions.
10. clicking will be randomized and not always in the same point on the screen. 

The beta version will work on 1920x1080 only.
It will have the tool to add resolutions.
It will have the old fight functions with minor improvements (potions and player dead recognition), we will develop new ones as we go.

----------


## maozao

Sounds great, did you checked he wrath checker too? I mentioned it above I guess, where it was not using the Right Click skill(That uses wrath) sometimes even when it was full.

I'm using 1920x1080 if you need a tester, because yesterday I went sleep and tried to run the script, but it got stuck after 10 runs, so basically all night without hunt hahaha

----------


## B_Radical

> we have an alpha version, the beta will be released soon.
> 
> expected features:
> 1. customizable key bindings for skills, potions.
> 2. stashing does not need a slot number. Items will be stashed at the first available location.
> 3. ghom fights will have an option to click on ghom (the bot will track him on the screen)
> 4. potion use is automated, will use it at 40% health.
> 5. match faster- less idle time (will wait for specific screen), no predetermined delay times.
> 6. every click and key press is tested for effect, so it the bot gets stuck it will know and handle it.
> ...


Pretty stoked to test this.

----------


## darkarmada

tried this bot last night and it worked like a charm. great job guys! :gusta:

a question though, does this bot work only on pixel recognition? or are there memory reads and writes as well?

----------


## tonyv82

> tried this bot last night and it worked like a charm. great job guys! :gusta:
> 
> a question though, does this bot work only on pixel recognition? or are there memory reads and writes as well?


only pixels, no mem read or write

----------


## darkarmada

nice! noob question: what does the "Stash Amulet" option do?

----------


## tonyv82

> nice! noob question: what does the "Stash Amulet" option do?


nothing, it doesn't work, and it will not be in the next version

----------


## maozao

Looking for the new version, hope the wrath recognition works good, I can't move to Torment 3 because it doesn't use the right spell when needed, so I stay in T2 for safety, can't find that damn Mara's Kalendoscope hahahahaha

----------


## YMI

Good news everyone!

The new GUI is ready and it's a much cleaner version (complete redone from scratch). No more functions that do nothing (there are some, but that's because they're not implemented yet, not because they are obsolete).
And tooltips! Lots of tooltips. Wonder what does that checkbox do? Hover your mouse over it and find out.

A new option that was added: Start Paused.
You can use this option to start the bot before you run Diablo. Once you set all the options, if "Start Paused" is checked, you can press the "Start" button and the bot will pause immediately. Run Diablo, choose the quest, clean your stash or even play a little. When you're ready to start running the bot, set the game to the initial state ("Kill Ghom" quest selected, and the game is in the main screen), unpause it and it will start running as usual.

I'm waiting for Tony to make sure that I didn't break anything when I integrated the new GUI into the new bot, but we'll probably start rolling out the beta soon.

----------


## maozao

> Good news everyone!
> 
> The new GUI is ready and it's a much cleaner version (complete redone from scratch). No more functions that do nothing (there are some, but that's because they're not implemented yet, not because they are obsolete).
> And tooltips! Lots of tooltips. Wonder what does that checkbox do? Hover your mouse over it and find out.
> 
> A new option that was added: Start Paused.
> You can use this option to start the bot before you run Diablo. Once you set all the options, if "Start Paused" is checked, you can press the "Start" button and the bot will pause immediately. Run Diablo, choose the quest, clean your stash or even play a little. When you're ready to start running the bot, set the game to the initial state ("Kill Ghom" quest selected, and the game is in the main screen), unpause it and it will start running as usual.
> 
> I'm waiting for Tony to make sure that I didn't break anything when I integrated the new GUI into the new bot, but we'll probably start rolling out the beta soon.


Great news, in the meantime I was working in a script like this but not on AutoIt, it doesn't need to keep your D3 window active and without move your mouse around, so you can still use your computer while botting, it's of course in the first stages of it, but looks like it's working good for now hahaha

Excited waiting for the new script =)

----------


## tonyv82

a functioning beta will be out tonight

----------


## tonyv82

beta of the new bot is at the end of the first post, only 1920x1080 for now
good luck and bring us feedback

----------


## alkaloid

i got this error message...

----------


## maozao

> i got this error message...


Edit the file ImageSearch.au3 in the "module" folder, change the line 39 to this one:

if $result="0" then return 0

@Thread

The new UI looks great, there is a small bug when I click "Basic" and "Advanced" to show/hide the options, it check/uncheck the last options, that also, I have no idea what is that.

My Diablo runs at resolution 1366x768, so I can't test it right now, gonna try to capture the screenshots asap so I can test it.

----------


## YMI

@alkaloid: Try adding "modules\" to line 36 in to the ImageSearch.au3 file in the modules directory. It should look like this:


```
$result = DllCall("modules\ImageSearchDLL.dll","str","ImageSearch","int",$x1,"int",$y1,"int",$right,"int",$bottom,"str",$findImage)
```

It's a know issue where different versions of AutoIt see the path a bit differently (we encountered it during the development).
The change maozao suggested might cause the image search not to work.

@maozao: There's a tool called CoordinatesTool.au3 in the main folder. It should make the image captures and coordinates findings much easier. Please copy the res_1920x1200 directory (which is mostly empty), rename it to res_1366x768 and add everything there. You can use the images and coordinates from the res_1920x1080 as reference. Copy the .ini files and delete the numbers (that will cause all searches to search the whole screen). Once you find the coordinates that suit your resolution, you can add them there.
About the GUI thing: It's not a bug, it's a feature.  :Wink: 

I'll try to set up a bug reporting tool so you can submit bugs in a way that we can manage.
Please let me or Tony know if you find anything broken (note that my message box can hold up to five messages only, so you might no be able to contact me).

Not yet implemented:
Fight file choosing does nothing.
Runtime cap is ignored.
Diablo won't be closed even if you check the "close Diablo" checkbox.
Picking up common items might skip grey items.

----------


## thompou

Hello there.
My program hangs at starting screen, ive had the same error as the one two post above me but i editet the line so i dont get that error anymore. 
Now it just dont click the start button.

i am running 1920x1080

What can i do to make it work proberly?

Thanks in advance!!  :Smile:

----------


## YMI

Can you check the contents of bender_gb.log and let us know what's there?

----------


## thompou

btw what i did edit was i changed line 39 to if $result="0" then return 0
yup it says nothing more than  :Smile: 

[14:08:06] -I- =============== Session Started ===============
[14:08:41] -I- starting game
[14:09:01] -I- start game not found
[14:09:01] -I- error handler massage: StartGame.bmp
[14:09:01] -I- in handle error capturing box: StartGame.bmp bmp found at11
[14:09:03] -I- ================ Session Ended ================
[14:09:03] -I- ================ Session Ended ================

-edit
here is a screenie  :Smile: 
http://i60.tinypic.com/2evtb0k.jpg

----------


## YMI

When an error occurs, a screenshot is taken and saved in the screenshot directory. Can you check if you have one?

----------


## maozao

> The change maozao suggested might cause the image search not to work.


Actually, I was checking the SearchImage.DLL to use in my project, it returns a string if failed or sucess, so if it returns "0" it failed, if it found the image it will return like "1|43|72|123|122" that is:
1 - Found the image
2 - X position
3 - Y position
4 - Width
5 - Height

But not sure if it handle that already in the .au3 file, I didn't read the code yet.




> @maozao: There's a tool called CoordinatesTool.au3 in the main folder. It should make the image captures and coordinates findings much easier. Please copy the res_1920x1200 directory (which is mostly empty), rename it to res_1366x768 and add everything there. You can use the images and coordinates from the res_1920x1080 as reference. Copy the .ini files and delete the numbers (that will cause all searches to search the whole screen). Once you find the coordinates that suit your resolution, you can add them there.
> About the GUI thing: It's not a bug, it's a feature.


Yes, I will try this out soon, the coordinates doesn't need to be exactly right? It's just a "base rect" to make the search faster? Because maybe I wont need to change the coordinates, because my monitor is 1920x1080, but my Diablo III runs at 1366x768 and I can't use the 1920 resolution, maybe because it's a "extended screen" and it's considering the max resolution of my notebook and not the screen I really use.

Anyway, it's a bug, I guess you didn't get what I mean, when you press "Basic" and "Advanced" it woks showing/hiding the options, BUT the 2 last options in the right side change its "Checked" property, it check/uncheck them while you press "Basic" and "Advanced", you can give a try, just keep showing/hiding the options and look the two options at the right side, it check/uncheck while showing/hiding

Edit: I just forced my D3 to run at resolution 1920x1080, but it's finding the button in the wrong position, can you post your D3Prefs for me please? Maybe I forgot to change some config on mine, just in case, it's on %userprofile%\Documents\Diablo III

Edit 2: I tried to force it at 1920 resolution and looks like it was correctly, but it's not finding the "Resume buttom", that's the image in the "captures" folder:

----------


## tonyv82

> Hello there.
> My program hangs at starting screen, ive had the same error as the one two post above me but i editet the line so i dont get that error anymore. 
> Now it just dont click the start button.
> 
> i am running 1920x1080
> 
> What can i do to make it work proberly?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


one post above yours has the correct solution to fix this

----------


## YMI

> Actually, I was checking the SearchImage.DLL to use in my project, it returns a string if failed or sucess, so if it returns "0" it failed, if it found the image it will return like "1|43|72|123|122" that is:
> 1 - Found the image
> 2 - X position
> 3 - Y position
> 4 - Width
> 5 - Height
> 
> But not sure if it handle that already in the .au3 file, I didn't read the code yet.


It's dealt by the .au3 wrapper, and the bot has the wrapper wrapped even more.




> Yes, I will try this out soon, the coordinates doesn't need to be exactly right? It's just a "base rect" to make the search faster? Because maybe I wont need to change the coordinates, because my monitor is 1920x1080, but my Diablo III runs at 1366x768 and I can't use the 1920 resolution, maybe because it's a "extended screen" and it's considering the max resolution of my notebook and not the screen I really use.


The resolution is defined by your system's resolution (which reminds me I forgot to add a resolution dropdown to the GUI).




> Edit: I just forced my D3 to run at resolution 1920x1080, but it's finding the button in the wrong position, can you post your D3Prefs for me please? Maybe I forgot to change some config on mine, just in case, it's on %userprofile%\Documents\Diablo III
> 
> Edit 2: I tried to force it at 1920 resolution and looks like it was correctly, but it's not finding the "Resume buttom", that's the image in the "captures" folder:


Tony is the one who set that part up, so he knows it better than I do.
In any case, whenever something fails, it appears in the log.

----------


## YMI

I looked at this screen capture and the resume image I have in my 1920x1080 dir, and they seem to be a bit different. If that's the case, maybe capturing a new image might solve the problem.
You can also lower the log verbosity from 2 to 1. That will print a lot of new info to the log (errors that are currently not printed).

----------


## thompou

> one post above yours has the correct solution to fix this


Hello again, when i do so, i suddenly get error in line 45

here is a screen  :Smile: 

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## maozao

> Hello again, when i do so, i suddenly get error in line 45
> 
> here is a screen 
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


Try to change the line 43 to this:

$array = StringSplit($result,"|")

That's how the .DLL should be handled, so should work with this change.

@YMI

Yeah, I will do some tests soon and see if I can get it working, it's weird since it should be the same image in X resolution doesn't matter which computer, maybe it's based in the Diablo 3 graphic config too? I'm using all configs at "High"

----------


## YMI

> Hello again, when i do so, i suddenly get error in line 45
> 
> here is a screen 
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


That's because you applied the two changes at once (added "modules" and removed the "[0]"). You should do only one of them.

----------


## thompou

hello again, i have now tryed to change line 43 and i get the same error at line 45
sorry for the trouble i cause

imgur: the simple image sharer

Thanks in advance!  :Smile:

----------


## YMI

Can you please change the function to look like this:


```
Func _ImageSearchArea($findImage,$resultPosition,$x1,$y1,$right,$bottom,ByRef $x, ByRef $y, $tolerance)
    if $tolerance>0 then $findImage = "*" & $tolerance & " " & $findImage
    $result = DllCall("modules\ImageSearchDLL.dll","str","ImageSearch","int",$x1,"int",$y1,"int",$right,"int",$bottom,"str",$findImage)

    ; If error exit
    if $result[0]="0" then return 0

    ; Otherwise get the x,y location of the match and the size of the image to
    ; compute the centre of search
    $array = StringSplit($result[0],"|")

   $x=Int(Number($array[2]))
   $y=Int(Number($array[3]))
   if $resultPosition=1 then
      $x=$x + Int(Number($array[4])/2)
      $y=$y + Int(Number($array[5])/2)
   endif
   return 1
EndFunc
```

Those are lines 36, 39 and 43.

----------


## thompou

supar thanks alot! now i dont get any errors except it hangs before enter to ghom?  :Frown: 

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## tonyv82

> supar thanks alot! now i dont get any errors except it hangs before enter to ghom? 
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


the screenshot is empty

----------


## thompou

> the screenshot is empty


sorry that was wierd, there was even a previes when i uploaded, i tryed to upload as jpeg insted seems to work, for now at least

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## tonyv82

> sorry that was wierd, there was even a previes when i uploaded, i tryed to upload as jpeg insted seems to work, for now at least
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


it should wait for about a minute and then print error and then exit the bot.
after it does that there should be a screenshot in the capture directory. post this screenshot, it should show your character or part of it

----------


## thompou

> it should wait for about a minute and then print error and then exit the bot.
> after it does that there should be a screenshot in the capture directory. post this screenshot, it should show your character or part of it


hello i took a picture with the print screen button becuse it says error for takeing screen? :S

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## adong06

has anyone tested with 2.1? i'm at work right now, haven't had a chance yet.

----------


## tonyv82

> hello i took a picture with the print screen button becuse it says error for takeing screen? :S
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


in the bot folder, there is a folder called "captures". the error is that it cant find the boss icon, in this folder there is a screenshot of the area searched for the icon

in this folder should be a screenshot of the tested area only, thats what i need. i need to see where it looks and what is there and not there

----------


## thompou

> in the bot folder, there is a folder called "captures". the error is that it cant find the boss icon, in this folder there is a screenshot of the area searched for the icon
> 
> in this folder should be a screenshot of the tested area only, thats what i need. i need to see where it looks and what is there and not there


do you meen a screenshot of the folder "captures"? if so there is nothing in it except the one i linked to above :/
sorry for my bad english.

----------


## tonyv82

> do you meen a screenshot of the folder "captures"? if so there is nothing in it except the one i linked to above :/
> sorry for my bad english.


oh ok, i will check it out today and get back to you

----------


## soulo

ya heard about the error 52 ban wave?

----------


## tonyv82

working now on fixing it for 2.1, salvaging will be mutch faster

----------


## thompou

> ya heard about the error 52 ban wave?


no what is that?  :EEK!:

----------


## jmblen

my bot just keeps on attacking even if ghom is already dead

boss found-> then after ghom dies-> my character still atacks and looping attacks

----------


## tonyv82

> my bot just keeps on attacking even if ghom is already dead
> 
> boss found-> then after ghom dies-> my character still atacks and looping attacks


in 2.1 they changed the placement of the quest complete icon, i will release the fixed version today

----------


## YMI

I made some changes that I hope Tony will upload with the 2.1 fix:
It seems like the ImageSearch problems are caused by 32-bit and 64-bit mismatches. I added a DLL for each architecture and the bot will use the DLL corresponding to the AutoIt version that's running. I hope that'll fix all the errors that keep popping up.I added a resolution selection box so you'll be able to run Diablo in a resolution different than the one defined by the system.I moved the BETA message to the GUI, so it won't pop up every time you run the bot.The options that don't work yet are now greyed out.I started populating the 1920x1200 resolution. I hope I'll have it working soon.

----------


## tonyv82

sorry for the inconvenience of 4 files to download (the forum didn't let me upload in 1 file), this should work on 2.1.

trunk.part03.rartrunk.part04.rartrunk.part02.rartrunk.part01.rar

remember:
its only 1920x1080 and if you get an error:

change line 36 in file ImageSearch.au3 in modules dir from:

$result = DllCall("modules\ImageSearchDLL.dll","str","ImageSearch","int",$x1,"int",$y1,"in t",$right,"int",$bottom,"str",$findImage)

to:

$result = DllCall("ImageSearchDLL.dll","str","ImageSearch","int",$x1,"int",$y1,"int",$righ t,"int",$bottom,"str",$findImage)

----------


## YMI

The fix to the ImageSearch function had some problems and they weren't fixed in time to go into the latest update.
They'll probably be in the next one.

----------


## tonyv82

new beta version, works much better

trunk.part1.rar
trunk.part2.rar

----------


## maozao

It found my "Start/Resume Game" button.

Then it was waiting forever for "Waiting game load", then it appeared "Error image GameRunning", but the "Captures" folder is empty.

Maybe there is some difference while running the game with High/Low graphic quality? Maybe can you post your config that you used to capture the images?

----------


## YMI

You can download a new version from this link:
v0.9.5.rar

This version has 1920x1200 support.

There's a known bug when salvaging (due to the way salvaging works in the new patch). It'll be fixed soon.
You can copy the res_1920x1200 to any old bot version if you want to use it. Don't forget to change the resolution in the dropdown or it won't work.

----------


## Snow79

The bot works with creating game, going to right wp, and going into Larder but the it just stops there. The message at top left corner just says "going to larder", so it seems as if it's not registering that he's in larder already and moves on. I'm running it in 1920x1080 and did all those steps with windowed, no cinematics etc etc.

----------


## YMI

Can you check bender_gb.log and see why it closed? Some images and locations changed in 2.1 and might need some adjusting.

----------


## Snow79

This is what log says:

[11:05:24] -I- =============== Session Started ===============
[11:05:26] -I- starting game
[11:05:27] -I- Waiting for Game to Load
kills: 0
sec/kill: -1.#IND
[11:05:37] -I- Check Inventory
[11:05:39] -I- Inventory is not full
[11:05:39] -I- going to waypoint
[11:05:40] -I- going to larder
[11:06:26] -I- ================ Session Ended ================
[11:06:43] -I- boss no go
[11:06:43] -I- error handler massage: InBoss.bmp
[11:06:43] -I- in handle error capturing box: InBoss.bmp bmp found at8
[11:06:45] -I- ================ Session Ended ================

----------


## tonyv82

there should be a screenshot of the part of the a screen that matters for this in the captures folder, post the screenshot here





> This is what log says:
> 
> [11:05:24] -I- =============== Session Started ===============
> [11:05:26] -I- starting game
> [11:05:27] -I- Waiting for Game to Load
> kills: 0
> sec/kill: -1.#IND
> [11:05:37] -I- Check Inventory
> [11:05:39] -I- Inventory is not full
> ...

----------


## Snow79

Where? In config -> resolution -> images? Don't have any screenshots there.

----------


## YMI

No. There's a directory called "captures". It should be there.

----------


## mouldr

> The bot works with creating game, going to right wp, and going into Larder but the it just stops there. The message at top left corner just says "going to larder", so it seems as if it's not registering that he's in larder already and moves on. I'm running it in 1920x1080 and did all those steps with windowed, no cinematics etc etc.


I have the same problem  :Frown:

----------


## tonyv82

> The bot works with creating game, going to right wp, and going into Larder but the it just stops there. The message at top left corner just says "going to larder", so it seems as if it's not registering that he's in larder already and moves on. I'm running it in 1920x1080 and did all those steps with windowed, no cinematics etc etc.


replace this file in config\res_1920x1080\images folder



InBoss.zip

----------


## tonyv82

new version:
many bugs fixed.
new issue: salvage works only for level >10 artisan so you have to have the new 3 batons salvage thing. 

trunk.part01.rartrunk.part03.rartrunk.part02.rar

soon we will have a new forum for this bot

sorry for the 3 files, the forum doesn't let me upload big files (file > 200k)

----------


## taintedmeat

This is what I get 

"[[17:01:28] -I- =============== Session Started ===============
[17:01:31] -I- starting game
[17:01:32] -I- Waiting for Game to Load
kills: 0
sec/kill: -1.#IND
[17:02:32] -I- error handler massage: GameRunning.bmp
[17:02:32] -I- in handle error capturing box: GameRunning.bmp bmp found at13
[17:02:34] -I- ================ Session Ended ================

"

This is on the version you just posted. For some reason after game loads, it doesn't recognize it loaded. I can't get any of the more recent versions you have posted to work, only some of the older ones but they mess up at quest ended.

*Edit, posted wrong log. This is the right one.

----------


## maozao

[21:38:18] -I- =============== Session Started ===============
[21:38:49] -I- starting game
[21:38:50] -I- Waiting for Game to Load
kills: 0
sec/kill: -1.#IND
[21:39:50] -I- error handler massage: GameRunning.bmp
[21:39:50] -I- in handle error capturing box: GameRunning.bmp bmp found at13
[21:39:52] -I- ================ Session Ended ================

Me too, running 1920x1080

Captures folder is empty by the way.

----------


## taintedmeat

I am trying on a different computer and now I get this error 
"[21:05:11] -I- =============== Session Started ===============
[21:05:14] -I- Waiting for Game to Load
kills: 0
sec/kill: -1.#IND
[21:05:14] -I- going to waypoint
[21:05:15] -I- going to larder
[21:06:15] -I- error handler massage: MMapGate.bmp
[21:06:15] -I- in handle error capturing box: MMapGate.bmp bmp found at10
[21:06:17] -I- ================ Session Ended ================"
and this is in the captures folder


1920x1080

----------


## tonyv82

> [21:38:18] -I- =============== Session Started ===============
> [21:38:49] -I- starting game
> [21:38:50] -I- Waiting for Game to Load
> kills: 0
> sec/kill: -1.#IND
> [21:39:50] -I- error handler massage: GameRunning.bmp
> [21:39:50] -I- in handle error capturing box: GameRunning.bmp bmp found at13
> [21:39:52] -I- ================ Session Ended ================
> 
> ...


this is an issue for YMI, i will let him know.





> I am trying on a different computer and now I get this error 
> "[21:05:11] -I- =============== Session Started ===============
> [21:05:14] -I- Waiting for Game to Load
> kills: 0
> sec/kill: -1.#IND
> [21:05:14] -I- going to waypoint
> [21:05:15] -I- going to larder
> [21:06:15] -I- error handler massage: MMapGate.bmp
> [21:06:15] -I- in handle error capturing box: MMapGate.bmp bmp found at10
> ...


replace MMapGate.bmp in the config/res_1920x1080/images folder with this file:
MMapGate.zip

----------


## YMI

I checked it on my system and I do get a screen capture. Can you please start the bot, and before you press the start button, press F3?
Please let me know if you get a capture of the whole screen or not.

----------


## maozao

> I checked it on my system and I do get a screen capture. Can you please start the bot, and before you press the start button, press F3?
> Please let me know if you get a capture of the whole screen or not.


Yes, it does.

When I was working in my bot, I faced some problems with the image recognition, like the example above in the "Minimap gate", that yellow circle keep moving, and it starts in the middle of the "gate image", so some pixels in the gate image will be a little bit different, because the yellow circle will override the gate pixel color and then the image search won't match.

I know that ImageSearch can use a tolerance in the search, but it still not be that good, since the tolerance might ****up sometimes in other places, so maybe it's better to keep the Pixel Search in some cases and use the ImageSearch in others, at least, that's what I'm doing right now.

Also, if you are interested to keep this project really alive and want to work with me in this bot just tell me, the advantages are that you don't need to keep your diablo 3 as an active window and that it won't move your real mouse, so you can keep using your computer normaly.

----------


## givebot

Hello, I just found out about this and I've been running into the same error here and then and I'm not quite sure how to avoid it.

[11:16:09] -I- fighting class: wd
[11:17:21] -I- Ghom dead, player wins!
[11:17:21] -I- error, ghom cords are -1
[11:17:21] -I- ================ Session Ended ================

Also, not sure if it's just me, maybe I just didn't set up all of the settings correctly, but I had to adjust to reference images for icons of dropped items.

----------


## YMI

I get that a lot too in 1920x1200. there are currently some hardcoded values that need changing for other resolutions.
What resolution are you playing at?

----------


## givebot

I'm playing in 1080p. I also had to unplug a second monitor as the bot obviously is not meant to be compatible with such a setup.

----------


## YMI

1080p can be either 1920x1080 (16:9) or 1920x1200 (16:10). Which one?
I believe there should be no problem with two monitors, as long as Diablo runs on the leftmost one (where the (0,0) coordinate is at). It can be suited to work on a different one, but that might require some messing with the numbers.

----------


## givebot

I actually tested it again and it works with the second monitor, sorry. I'm running the game in 1920x1080 16:9

Also, what are the required settings in-game for this to work properly, as I had to change some images to get looting to work, though it's not working 100% of the time. There is also this ghom cords are -1 sometimes.

EDIT 1: I might have figured out what was causing error on my side, testing now...

EDIT 2: So apparently I had problems because I messed things up myself, my apologies. The only thing that remains is that sometimes it can't properly detect the location of Ghom and puts cursor to (0,0)

[12:21:47] -I- Looting Items
[12:21:49] -I- going back to town
[12:21:57] -I- exiting game
[12:21:59] -I- exit menu not found
[12:21:59] -I- error handler massage: ExitMenu.bmp
[12:21:59] -I- in handle error capturing box: ExitMenu.bmp bmp found at10
[12:22:01] -I- ================ Session Ended ================



Increasing sleep duration after teleporting back to town solves the issue above. ghom cords are -1 appears only when there is a legendary drop and it's set to collect only legendaries.

----------


## tonyv82

will be fixed in next version

----------


## tonyv82

from now on the new bot is handled in this thread:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...k-hookers.html (Ghom Bender - with blackjack and hookers)

there is a new version ther now.

----------


## locustlord

I'm encountering the "you're dead" issue with my Monk. Same circumstances as the guy who posted on first page, right after he spawns first poison cloud. Running at 1280x1024

----------


## YMI

What resolution did you select in the GUI before starting the bot?

----------


## locustlord

Set 1280x1024 in config.ini. Set resolution to 1280x1024 in windowed (fullscreen) in-game. Not sure what the error could be. As soon as the first poison cloud spawns the bot suddenly thinks I'm dead.

----------


## YMI

Changing the .ini file won't help. You need to have a directory named res_1280x1024 that contains the proper files for it to work in that resolution.
You can copy one of the existing directories and use it. Open the coordinates.ini file and delete all the numbers (that'll cause it to look stuff up all over the screen).

While this will work, it won't be very reliable. To improve it, look at the images that appear in the images directory and replace them with images of your own.
You can use the CoordinatesTool script. Capture images a bit bigger than the image shown in the images directory. The tool will capture the image, move it to the right place and update the coordinates.ini file. Once you have the images, crop them so they look like the ones you copied from the other resolution. Don't change the numbers in the coordinates.ini file.

Please let us know if you need any help.

----------


## locustlord

Where should I be finding these directories?.. As well as the CoordinatesTool script you mentioned.

Should I just create a new folder named res_1280x1024 and then leave it blank in the bot's folder to be filled? Can't find a coordinates.ini file either, hence why I'm asking.

----------


## locustlord

I'm also a bit confused why the detection of any images would be causing the error in the bot assuming I'm dead? What are the conditions to throw that? Not picking up my health globe or something?

----------


## YMI

Inside the config directory you'll find the res_1920x1080 and a res_1920x1200 directories. Copy one of those and rename it to res_1280x1024. Within it you'll find a coordinates.ini file and an image directory. Once you find everything, you can follow the instructions I gave you in my previous post.

The death error is probably due to the bot using a different resolution folder (it doesn't use a resolution without a folder, even if you change the .ini file). It mixes up pictures or checkes something it shouldn't, and accidentally matches it to a death case.

----------


## YMI

The CoordinatesTool.au3 script is in the main folder.

----------


## locustlord

Of the downloaded and extracted .rar files? I have none of those directories, nor do I have the coordinatestool script.

What I have are:

botstats.log
config.ini
debug.txt
ghomconstants.au3
ghomfights.au3
ghomgui.au3
kill ghom all resolutions v2.1
log.txt
popup_close.au3

I downloaded the gb242 file. I'm obviously missing a lot of files as is I'm guessing. This is all assuming you're referring to the bot's files, and not my diablo 3 directory, which I also checked for anything you have mentioned, documents filepath included.

Pray tell where I went wrong.

----------


## YMI

Here's what happened:
I get notifications whenever someone posts here and I just press the link I get in the email, so I didn't notice this is the wrong thread.

This bot is no longer supported. A new version can be found here:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...k-hookers.html (Ghom Bender - with blackjack and hookers)
Please donload the latest one (might be further down the thread and not in the first post. Just check the version number).

I repeat:
*THIS BOT IS NO LONGER SUPPORTED!*

----------


## locustlord

Ah, thanks. Just one last question, it says that bot only supports 1920x1080 and 1920x1200 right now. My monitor doesn't have the option to go that high of a resolution. I suppose it's time for an upgrade then?

----------


## locustlord

Oh, your previous advice. That was for the other bot. I'll follow that then, and reply in the other thread from now on if I encounter issues.

----------

